# بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!



## *S.O.G* (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*المسيح أم محمد*​


*مقارنة بين مؤسسي أكبر ديانتين في العالم*​


*بقلم: سيلاس*​
*مقدمة :*

*أسس المسيح الديانة المسيحية , كما اسس محمد الأسلام . وهاتان هما اكبر ديانتان في العالم , اتباعهما 1.8 مليار و 1.1 مليار لكل منهما علي التوالي. بدون ادني شك فان هاذين الرجلين اثرا في البشرية بطريقة كبيرة جدا . وكقادة دينيين فقد اسسا مبادئ كثيرة ليحيا البشر وفقا لها.*

*للديانتين الكثير من الاشياء المشتركة بينهما , ولكنهما تختلفان في نواحي كثيرة أيضا. كيف كانت شخصيتا المؤسسين ؟ كيف تتم المقابلة بينهما ؟ ما الذي يقوله الكتاب المقدس والقران الكريم عن المسيح؟ كيف اثرت تعالميهما وافعالهما في افعال تابعيهما*
*هذا المقال يحاول ان يجيب علي هذه الاسئلة بمقارنة ومفارقة بعض من افعالهما وتعاليمهما.*


*بعضا من كلماتهما الاخيرة التي نطقا بها*​

*المسيح: " يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون "الانجيل بحسب لوقا الاصحاح الثالث والعشرون والاية الرابعة والثلاثون (قال هذا وهو يموت علي الصليب في الجلجثة بعد ان تمت خيانته والحكم عليه بالاعدام بدون سبب شرعي )*

*محمد: "لعن الله اليهود والنصارى، اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مسجدا" ورد هذا الحديث في عدة صور وعدة مواضع اليك بعضها :*
*البخاري:*
*كتاب الجنائز; باب ما يكره من اتخاذ المساجد علي القبور و باب ما جاء في قبر النبي وابي بكر وعمر. *
*كتاب المغازي, باب مرض النبي ووفاته *
*مسلم :*
*كتاب المساجد ومواضع الصلاة , باب النهي عن بناء المساجد علي القبور.*
*( لقد مات محمد مسموما من قبل امراة يهودية قتل المسلمون زوجها واخذ السم يعمل تدريجيا في جسده . لقد قال هذا وهو يموت بين ذراعي زوجته عائشة )*

*تعليق: فيما انا ادرس حياة الرجلين وجدت ان المقارنة المذكورة اعلاه توضح احد اعظم الفروق في شخصية الرجلين . المسيح يطلب المغفرة لاجل اعداءه , ومحمد ينطق بلعنة مرة تجاه من انكروا دعواه بالنبوة. ألم يكن من الافضل ان يدعو محمد الهه ليغفر لليهود والمسيحيين في وقت وفاته؟*



*العبودية*​

*المسيح: لم يكن لديه عبيد . لقد علم المسيح بان يفعل الانسان للاخرين ما يرجو ان يفعلوه هم به . لم يكن لدي المسيح عبيد , ومن الواضح من تعاليمه انه لم يكن ليتملك العبيد. لم يستعبد البشر بل حررهم . لا يحب أي انسان ان يستعبده اخر ضد ارادته.*
*بل اكثر من ذلك فان الرسول بولس يقول في رسالة تيموثاوس الاولي الاصحاح 1 والايات من *
*8 -10 :*
*" عَالِماً هَذَا: أَنَّ النَّامُوسَ لَمْ يُوضَعْ لِلْبَارِّ، بَلْ لِلأَثَمَةِ وَالْمُتَمَرِّدِينَ، لِلْفُجَّارِ وَالْخُطَاةِ، لِلدَّنِسِينَ وَالْمُسْتَبِيحِينَ، لِقَاتِلِي الآبَاءِ وَقَاتِلِي الأُمَّهَاتِ، لِقَاتِلِي النَّاسِ،لِلزُّنَاةِ، لِمُضَاجِعِي الذُّكُورِ، لِسَارِقِي النَّاسِ، لِلْكَذَّابِينَ، لِلْحَانِثِينَ، " *
*من هذه الاية , نري بوضوح ان استعباد الناس بالقوة ضد ارادتهم , والمتاجرة فيهم كعبيد هو امر ضد تعاليم المسيحية*
*محمد: لقد كان تاجرا للعبيد . فلقد امتلك وباع الكثير من العبيد , رجالا ونساءا . لقد قال ان الهه سمح له ولاتباعه المسلمين ان يمارسوا الجنس مع النساء من العبيد (الإماء) عندما يرغب الرجال من المسلمين ,في فعل ذلك. المرجع سورة الاحزاب الاية 50 , والاية52 , وسورة المؤمنون الاية 6 وسورة المعارج الاية 30 . ان العبيد يعتبرون غنيمة للمسلمين حين ما ياسرونهم في الغزوات, فهم بالتالي ملك للمسلمين . لقد شعر محمد بالفخر و الغرور وهويمتلك ويستعبد الالاف من البشر*
*المؤرخ الاسلامي الكبير" الطبري", كتب فيما يتعلق بعلاقة محمد الجنسية مع ماريا القبطية "لقد عاشرها لكونها ملك يمينه" الطبري المجلد 39 صفحة 194*

*لقد حول محمد الناس الذين غازاهم وحاربهم الي عبيد . كان ابرز هؤلاء , النساء والاطفال الناجين من المذابح التي قام بها محمد تجاه البالغين من رجال قبيلة بنو قريظة اليهودية, سورة الاحزاب الاية 26 يعطينا سيرة الرسول لابن هشام (أقدم كتاب عن سيرة محمد) تفاصيل أكثر في الجزء الثالث. في فصل بعنوان تقسيم الفئ بعد قتل الرجال مباشرة يروي لنا ابن اسحق:*


*"ثم ان رسول الله صلعم قسم اموال بني قريظة ونساءهم وابناءهم علي المسلمين,وأعلم في ذل كاليوم سهمان الخيل وسهمان الرجال ,واخرج منها الخمس", (كان محمد وعائلته يحصلون علي خمس الغنائم في الحروب )....*


*"ثم بعث رسول الله صلعم سعد بن زيد الانصاري اخا بني عبد الاشهل سبايا من سبايا بني قريظة الي نجد فابتاع لهم بها خيلا وسلاحا."*


*يوثق البخاري ايضا لامتلاك محمد للعديد من العبيد السود, العرب , القبط , الرجال ,النساء, اليهود , النصاري, ووالوثنيين من العرب.*


*واليك بعض الشواهد من صحيح البخاري: *


*كتاب المظالم والغصب باب الغرفة والعلية المشرفة في السطوح وغيرها.*


*كتاب الادب , باب: ما جاء في قول الرجل: ويلك.*


*كتاب العيدين باب: إذا فاته العيد يصلي ركعتين، وكذلك النساء، ومن كان في البيوت والقرى. *


*كما سمح محمد لاخرين بضرب العبيد بقسوة . عندما كانت زوجته متهمه بحادثة الإفك ,قام ابن عم محمد , علي بن ابي طالب بضرب جارية عائشة بقسوة أمام محمد ليضمن انها تقول الحقيقة فيما يختص بعائشة. إليك النص من سيرة ابن هشام ,خبر الإفك في غزوة بني المصطلق سنة ست,. *


*الرسول يستشير عليا و أسامة:*


*" وأما علي فإنه قال : يا رسول الله ، إن النساء لكثير ، وإنك لقادر على أن تستخلف ، وسل الجارية ، فإنها ستصدقك فدعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بُريرة ليسألها ؛ قالت : فقام إليها علي بن أبي طالب ، فضربها ضربا شديدا ، ويقول : اصدقي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم"*


*لم يمنع محمد عليا من ضرب الجارية.*​


*كما سمح محمد باستخدام السبايا استخداما جنسيا .*


*صحيح مسلم كتاب النكاح باب حكم العزل: *


*"حدثنا يحيى بن أيوب وقتيبة بن سعيد وعلي بن حجر. قالوا: حدثنا إسماعيل بن جعفر. أخبرني ربيعة عن محمد ابن يحيى بن حبان، عن ابن محيريز ؛ أنه قال: *


*دخلت أنا وأبو صرمة على أبي سعيد الخدري. فسأله أبو صرمة فقال: يا أبا سعيد ! هل سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يذكر العزل ؟ فقال: نعم. غزونا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غزوة بلمصطلق. فسبينا كرائم العرب. فطالت علينا العزبة ورغبنا في الفداء. فأردنا أن نستمتع ونعزل. فقلنا: نفعل ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين أظهرنا لا نسأله ! فسألنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: "لا عليكم أن لاتفعلوا. ما كتب الله خلق نسمة هي كائنة إلى يوم القيامة، إلا ستكون"*


*ايضا ,صحيح مسلم كتاب الرضاع باب جواز وطء المسبية بعد الاستبراء، وإن كان لها زوج انفسخ نكاحها بالسبي*


*تعليق:*


*ان تعاليم المسيح تحول دون استعباد البشر للبشر بالقوة*


*وكَمَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ النَّاسُ بِكُمُ افْعَلُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِمْ هَكَذَا".الانجيل بحسب لوقا 6 : 31 " *


*وفي الجانب الاخر نجد محمد وجنوده يخرجون ويهاجمون الناس ويستعبدونهم قسرا. والاسوا من ذلك ان محمد فصل العائلات المستعبدة عن بعضها البعض وقسمها بين جنوده وسمح لجنوده باغتصاب النساء المستعبدات.*​


*الخطية*​


*المسيح: ولد بلا خطية ,وعاش حياة بلا خطية. أكد المسيح علي انه بلا خطية.*


*مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ فَلِمَاذَا لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي؟ *


*46الاية8 الانجيل بحسب يوحناالاصحاح*


*أيضا راجع رسالة كورنثوس الثانية الاصحاح 5 والاية 21 , ورسالة يوحنا الاولي الاصحاح 3 والاية 5, ايضا رسالة العبرانيين الاصحاح 4 والاية 15 *​


*محمد: تم التصريح بشكل واضح انه خاطئ في سورةغافر الاية 55*


*" فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنبِكَ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ بِالْعَشِيِّ وَالْإِبْكَارِ"*


*وايضا سورة الفتح الايا ت 1, 2 :*


*إِنَّا فَتَحْنَا لَكَ فَتْحًا مُّبِينًا {1} لِيَغْفِرَ لَكَ اللَّهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِن ذَنبِكَ وَمَا تَأَخَّرَ وَيُتِمَّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكَ وَيَهْدِيَكَ صِرَاطًا مُّسْتَقِيمًا "*


*وأكثر من ذلك ان محمد يعترف بانه يؤذي ويلعن الناس ظلما . في صحيح مسلم كتاب البر والصلة والأدب, باب من لعنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو سبه أو دعا عليه، وليس هو أهلا لذلك، كان له زكاة وأجرا ورحمة*


*" عن عائشة. قالت دخل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلان. فكلمها بشيء لا أدري ما هو. فأغضباه. فلعنهما وسبهما. فلما خرجا قلت: يا رسول الله! من أصاب من الخير شيئا ما أصابه هذان. قال "وما ذاك" قالت قلت: لعنتهما وسببتهما. قال "أو ما علمت ما شارطت عليه ربي؟ قلت: اللهم! إنما أنا بشر. فأي المسلمين لعنته أو سببته فاجعله له زكاة وأجرا" *


*أيضا في صحيح مسلم كتاب البر والصلة والادب, باب من لعنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو سبه أو دعا عليه، وليس هو أهلا لذلك، كان له زكاة وأجرا ورحمة. *​

*حدثنا محمد بن عبدالله بن نمير. حدثنا أبي. حدثنا الأعمش عن أبي صالح، عن أبي هريرة، قال "*​

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "اللهم! إنما أنا بشر. فأيما رجل من المسلمين سببته، أو لعنته، أو جلدته. فاجعلها له زكاة ورحمة"*


*تعليق*


*كان المسيح انسان بلا خطية – ابن الله- . محمد ادعي النبوة – رجل قادر علي الخطية,وارتكاب الاخطاء, له صفات جيدة وأخري سيئة علي حد سواء. في بعض الاوقات كان رقيقا , وفي اوقات اخري لعن وآذي اناسا كثيرين.*


*كم من صفاتهما وطبيعتيهما ,أو شخصيتيهما كان من المحتم ان تنتقل الي ديانتيهما؟ كان المسيح طاهرا وبلا خطية, وقال محمد انه كان يعترف في اليوم الواحد 70,000 مرة!من تفضل ان تتبع؟*​


*معاقبة الخطاة الذين كانوا مستعدين للتوبة*​


*المسيح: الانجيل بحسب يوحنا الاصحاح 8 والايات 2-11 *


*(ثُمَّ حَضَرَ أَيْضاً إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ فِي الصُّبْحِ وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ فَجَلَسَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ.وَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ امْرَأَةً أُمْسِكَتْ فِي زِناً. وَلَمَّا أَقَامُوهَا فِي الْوَسَطِ قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ هَذِهِ الْمَرْأَةُ أُمْسِكَتْ وَهِيَ تَزْنِي فِي ذَاتِ الْفِعْل وَمُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ أَوْصَانَا أَنَّ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ تُرْجَمُ. فَمَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ؟»قَالُوا هَذَا لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَهُمْ مَا يَشْتَكُونَ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَانْحَنَى إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ بِإِصْبِعِهِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.وَلَمَّا اسْتَمَرُّوا يَسْأَلُونَهُ انْتَصَبَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَرٍ!» *


*ثُمَّ انْحَنَى أَيْضاً إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا وَكَانَتْ ضَمَائِرُهُمْ تُبَكِّتُهُمْ خَرَجُوا وَاحِداً فَوَاحِداً مُبْتَدِئِينَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ إِلَى الآخِرِينَ. وَبَقِيَ يَسُوعُ وَحْدَهُ وَالْمَرْأَةُ وَاقِفَةٌ فِي الْوَسَطِ.فَلَمَّا انْتَصَبَ يَسُوعُ وَلَمْ يَنْظُرْ أَحَداً سِوَى الْمَرْأَةِ قَالَ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ أَيْنَ هُمْ أُولَئِكَ الْمُشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْكِ؟ أَمَا دَانَكِ أَحَدٌ؟» *


*فَقَالَتْ: «لاَ أَحَدَ يَا سَيِّدُ». فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «ولاَ أَنَا أَدِينُكِ. اذْهَبِي وَلاَ تُخْطِئِي أَيْضاً».) *


*محمد:*


*من سنن ابي داوود *


*باب المرأة التي أمر النبيُّ برجمها من جهينةكتاب الحدود*


*حدثنا إبراهيم بن موسى الرازي، ثنا عيسى يعني ابن يونس عن بشير بن المهاجر، ثنا عبد اللّه بن بريدة، عن أبيه أن امرأة يعني من غامد أتت النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم فقالت: إني قد فجرت، فقال: "ارجعي" فرجعت فلما أن كان الغد أتته فقالت: لعلك [تريد] أن تردني كما رددت ماعز بن مالك، فواللّه إني لحبلى، فقال لها: "ارجعي" فرجعت، فلما كان الغد أتته فقال لها: "ارجعي حتى تلدي" فرجعت، فلما ولدت أتته بالصَّبي فقالت: هذا قد ولدته، فقال: "ارجعي فأرضعيه حتى تفطميه" فجاءت به وقد فطمته وفي يده شىء يأكله فأمر بالصَّبي فدفع إلى رجل من المسلمين، وأمر بها فحفر لها وأمر بها فرجمت، وكان خالد فيمن يرجمها فرجمها بحجر فوقعت قطرة منن دمها على وجنته فسبَّها، فقال له النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم: "مهلاً يا خالد، فوالّذي نفسي بيده لقد تابت توبةً لو تابها صاحب مكسٍ لغفر له" وأمر بها فصلّى عليها ودفنت.*​


*تعليق:*


*هنا مفارقة قوية جدا بين الرجلين . عندما تعامل المسيح مع المراة الزانية , لم يدينها . هو امرها ان تذهب ولا تكرر خطيتها ثانية. لقد اعطاها فرصة للتنال الفداء – نموذج الرحمة الكامل.*


*كم من الناس ضلت بهم طريق الحياة ولكن بعد سنوات عادوا الي جادة الصواب؟ وليس هذا فقط ولكنهم تمكنوا من ان يساعدوا اخرين ويعودوا بهم الي الطريق الصحيح*


*لقد منح المسيح هذه الفرصة للمراة . تحت الناموس (الشريعة) كان يمكن لليهود ان يرجموا المراة حتي الموت,ولكن محبة المسيح ورحمته كانت اعظم.*


*ان اسلوب محمد كان مختلفا تماما . في البداية حاول ان يصرف المراة الزانية. اعترفت بخطيتها له , ولكنه رفض ان يسمعها ويتعامل معها . بدلا من ذلك امرها بان ترجع. حدث ذلك 3 مرات . لقد تهرب محمد من معالجة الوضع 3 مرات. واخيرا بعد اصرار المراة علي الاعتراف ,اصبح محمد مجبرا علي مواجهة خطيتها. اعطاها وقتا لتضع مولودها , وترضعه حتي تفطمه , وربما دام ذلك سنتين من سنة واحده الي ثلاث سنوات. ثم بعد ذلك عادت اليه فامر بقتلها.‏*


*هذه المراة لم تعترف فحسب ولكنها تابت ايضا. اصبحت اما صالحة لابنها وعضوة مسئولة في مجتمعها .الم يكن في مقدور محمد ان يغفر لها كما فعل مع انواع اخري كثيرة من الخطاة؟لقد سامح اخرين غيرها برغم خطاياهم التي ارتكبوها. حتي ان بعضا ممن قتل افراد اسرته سامحهم بعد اعترافهم به كرسول من عند الله ,وايمانهم باله واحد. لك يستطيع ان يتعامل بالرحمة مع المراة . لم يستطيع ان يري ابعد من انفه . لم يستطيع ان يري ان حياتها تحولت تحولا كاملا , ربت ولدها بطريقة صحيحة , واصبحت تقوم بالاشياء بطريقة صحيحة. لقد تسبب قصر نظر محمد في موتها.*


*ان محمد لم يحكم حسب الشريعة اليهودية. بحسب شريعة موسي , يرجم الزاني حتي الموت. محمد لم يفعل ذلك , لقد اعطي المراة عده سنوات اضافية لتحياها . حتي لو اخذنا في حسباننا المهلة لولادة الطفل, فان محمد انتظر حتي فطمت الطفل . بالتاكيد كان هناك نساء اخريات يمكنهن ان يرضعن ويربين الطفل . ببساطة محمد تعامل مع الموقف بحسب استحسانه , لقد وضع قوانينه هو حسب فكره هو.*​


*الحرب – التعامل مع الخصوم*​


*المسيح :في الانجيل بحسب لوقا الاصحاح 9 والايات 54 , 55 وبخ المسيح تلاميذه عندما ارادوا تدمير مدينة رفضت المسيح . ايضا في الانجيل بحسب لوقا الاصحاح الثاني والعشرون , بدأ تلاميذ المسيح يحاربون ضد من ارادوا القبض علي المسيح . ولكنه منعهم , وشفي الرجل الذي جرح بسبب تلك المحاولة.*


*محمد: قال لأتباعه ان يشنوا حربا عدوانية علي كل من هو غير مسلم في سورة التوبة الاية 5 ,والاية 29 . إن سورة التوبة هي من أواخر السور التي أعطيت بواسطة محمد . بعد ان اصبح المسلمون أقوياء , أمرهم أن ينشروا الاسلام بالقوة . لقد واصل أبوبكر ,وعمر , وعثمان الحروب العدوانية. بعض من الافعال التي اقترفها محمد : *


*مذبحة قتل حوالي 800 من اليهود الذكور المأسورين: (المذكورين في سورة الأحزاب الاية 26 ) *


*لقد امر باعدام 10 أشخاص حين فتح مكة . 3 منهم كن إماءً هزئن من محمد . ارجع الي سيرة الرسول لابن هشام باب ذكر الاسباب الموجبة للسير الي مكة وذكر فتح مكة في شهر رمصان سنة ثمان, تحت عنوان : من أمر النبي بقتلهم . *


*لقد هاجم مدينة خيبر اليهودية فأخذ كنانة بن الربيع (احد قادة المدينة وزوج صفية بنت حيي) وأمر بتعذيبه ليجبره علي الافشاء بمكان كنز مدفون من المال . وعندما رفض الرجل ان يتكلم , واقترب من الموت جراء التعذيب , امر محمد بقطع راسه "سيرة الرسول لابن هشام تحت عنوان: صفية رضي الله عنها "*


*تعليق:*


*لايستطيع احد ان يتصور ان المسيح يأمر بإعدام جواري سخرن منه قبل سنوات. لقد اتي برسالة افضل وطريقة افضل للحياة . ولا يستطيع احد ان يتصور ان المسيح يأمر بتعذيب رجل ليفصح عن مكان مال مدفون. لقد كانت حياته خالية من الطمع.*


*يتحول محمد احيانا الي انسان قاسي متوحش . هل يمكن ان يكون قتل الجواري اللائي سخرن منه *


*مبررا ؟ هل حقا كان هذا القتل مبررا؟ هل يبدو هذا معقولا او منطقيا؟ هل الانسان الذي يامر بتعذيب رجل للحصول علي المال هو النموذج المثالي الذي يتبعه المجتمع, ويطيعه, ويتشبه به؟*​


*النساء والزواج*​


*المسيح: لم يتزوج . لقد شفي النساء , وغفر لهن , وشجعهن. ان العهد الجديد يعلمنا ان الازواج يجب ان يحبوا زوجاتهن ولا يكونوا قساة معهن: الرسالة الي أهل كولوسي الاصحاح 3 , والاية 19, الرسالة الي أفسس الاصحاح 5 والاية 25,ان الرجال والنساء متساوون في المسيح الرسالة الي غلاطية الاصحاح 3 , والاية 28 , ,أنهم يجب ان يعاملوا باحترام – رسالة بطرس الرسول الاولي الاصحاح 3 والاية 7.*


*محمد: أمر اتباعه من الذكور بضرب زوجاتهم الغير مطيعات . لقد اعطي الرجال الحق في ضرب نساؤهم الذين يعصين اوامرهم باستمرار. *


*سورة النساء الاية 34 "وَاللاَّتِي تَخَافُونَ نُشُوزَهُنَّ فَعِظُوهُنَّ وَاهْجُرُوهُنَّ فِي الْمَضَاجِعِ*


*وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ " *


*تفسير القرطبي علي هذه الاية" والآية نزلت في سعد بن الربيع نشزت عليه امرأته حبيبة بنت زيد بن خارجة بن أبي زهير فلطمها؛ فقال أبوها: يا رسول الله، أفرشته كريمتي فلطمها ! فقال عليه السلام: (لتقتص من زوجها). فانصرفت مع أبيها لتقتص منه، فقال عليه السلام: (ارجعوا هذا جبريل أتاني) فأنزل الله هذه الآية؛ فقال عليه السلام: (أردنا أمرا وأراد الله غيره). وفي رواية أخرى: (أردت شيئا وما أراد الله خير). ونقض الحكم الأول."*


*ان الحديث فيه كثير من الكلام عن النساء:*


*محمد يقول ان النساء شريرات لدرجة ان غالبية أهل جهنم منهن. *


*"خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أضحى، أو فطر، إلى المصلى، فمر على النساء، فقال: (يا معشر النساء تصدقن فإني أريتكن أكثر أهل النار). فقلن: وبم يا رسول الله؟ قال: (تكثرن اللعن، وتكفرن العشير." صحيح البخاري كتاب الحيض باب ترك الحائض الصوم.*


*" قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أريت النار فإذا أكثر أهلها النساء، يكفرن). قيل: أيكفرن بالله؟ قال: (يكفرن العشير، ويكفرن الإحسان، لو أحسنت إلى إحداهن الدهر، ثم رأت منك شيئا، قالت: ما رأيت منك خير قط" صحيح البخاري كتاب الايمان باب كفران العشير وكفر دون كفر.*


*وصحيح مسلم يقول انهم الاقلية في الجنة*


*" عمران بن حصين. فحدثنا؛ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "إن أقل ساكني الجنة النساء"*


*صحيح مسلم كتاب الرقاق باب أكثر اهل الجنة الفقراء واكثر اهل النارالنساء , وبيان الفتنة بالنساء . بوضع هاذين الحديثين معا ,نجد ان محمد يقول ان النساء اقلية في الجنة , وأكثرية في جهنم. لذا فان هذا لا يمكن تبريره أحصائيا علي اساس ان هنا عددا من النساء يفوق عدد الرجال. *


*لقد كانت وجهة نظر محمد ان النساء اشر من الرجال. وسبب كون اغلبية اهل النار من النساء هو ان النساء لسن ممتنات لازواجهن!*


*لقد أعلن محمد ايضا ان النساء اقل عقلانية من الرجال:*


*خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أضحى، أو فطر، إلى المصلى، فمر على النساء، فقال: (يا معشر النساء تصدقن فإني أريتكن أكثر أهل النار). فقلن: وبم يا رسول الله؟ قال: (تكثرن اللعن، وتكفرن العشير، ما رأيت من ناقصات عقل ودين أذهب للب الرجل الحازم من إحداكن). قلن: وما نقصان ديننا وعقلنا يا رسول الله؟ قال: (أليس شهادة المرأة مثل نصف شهادة الرجل). قلن: بلى، قال: (فذلك من نقصان عقلها، أليس إذا حاضت لم تصل ولم تصم). قلن: بلى، قال: (فذلك من نقصان دينه)*


*صحيح البخاري كتاب الحيض باب ترك الحائض الصوم.*


*تعليق:*


*تعاليم المسيح تبين ان الرجال والنساء متساويين في نظر الله. "لَيْسَ ذَكَرٌ وَأُنْثَى، لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ" الرسالة الي غلاطية الاصحاح الثامن والاية الثامنة والعشرون*


*لقد تعامل المسيح مع هذه التفرقة الاجتماعية حسب رحمة الاب.*


*لقد وضع محمد النساء بين العبيد والاحرار. وحتي اليوم في المجتمع الاسلامي تجد ان النساء مواطنات من الدرجة الثانية يتحكم فيهن الذكور. والسبب في هذا هو المكانة التي اعطاها محمد للمراة في تعاليمه.*​


*هوية المسيح*​


*المسيح: قال انه هو ابن الله : الانجيل بحسب يوحنا الاصحاح 5 والايات 18 – 27 , والاصحاح 10 والايه 36 , والانجيل بحسب متي الاصحاح 26 والايات 63 ,64*


*" قَالَ(المسيح) لَهُمْ: «وَأَنْتُمْ مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟» فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ». *


*فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «طُوبَى لَكَ يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا إِنَّ لَحْماً وَدَماً لَمْ يُعْلِنْ لَكَ لَكِنَّ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ«.الانجيل بحسب متي الاصحاح 16 ,الايات 15-17*​


*المسيح هو كلمة الله:*


*وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً." الانجيل " *


*بحسب يوحنا الاصحاح 1 والاية 14 *​


*المسيح هو الله:*


*فَلْيَكُنْ فِيكُمْ هَذَا الْفِكْرُ الَّذِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ أَيْضاً:*


*الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ *


*لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ.الرسالة الي اهل فيليبي الاصحاح 2 الايات 5-7 *​


*محمد :*


*قال ان المسيح ليس هو ابن الله – القران لا يفرق بين الانبياء *


*مَّا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِه الرُّسُلُ"سورة المائدة الاية 75 *


*ينكر القران اصل المسيح الالهي: *


*"إنْ هُوَ إِلَّا عَبْدٌ أَنْعَمْنَا عَلَيْهِ وَجَعَلْنَاهُ مَثَلًا لِّبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ" سورة الزخرف الاية 59 *


*"إن مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِندَ اللّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِن تُرَابٍ ثِمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ" سورة ال عمران الاية59 *​


*ان المسيح كنبي ومعلم عظيم علم عن نفسه انه ايضا ابن الله ,كلمة الله ,المسيا المنتظر, والله المتجسد.*


*لقد انكر محمد كل هذا. *


*إما ان يكون المسيح قد قال الحق عن نفسه او انه كاذب او مختل عقليا. لا يمكن ان يكون الرجلان علي حق بخصوص هوية المسيح.*


*تذكر ان محمد خرج من الصحراء باعلاناته بعد 600 سنة .وهو في مواقع عديدة ناقض الكتاب المقدس الذي أكد هو نفسه انه كلمة الله.*​


*............................................*


*كان المسيح مستحقا للعبادة:*


*لقد سجد رجل للمسيح ,وسمح له المسيح بذلك ,ولكنه كان يعلم بان الله وحده هو الذي ينبغي له السجود في الانجيل بحسب متي الاصحاح 4 والايه 10.*


*(حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ! لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ».)*


*وفي نفس الوقت سمح المسيح للناس بالسجود له الانجيل بحسب متي الاصحاح 8*


*والاية 2*


*(وَإِذَا أَبْرَصُ قَدْ جَاءَ وَسَجَدَ لَهُ قَائِلاً: «يَا سَيِّدُ إِنْ أَرَدْتَ تَقْدِرْ أَنْ تُطَهِّرَنِي».)*


*الكتاب المقدس يامرنا بالسجود للمسيح*


*"لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الاِبْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الاِبْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ."*


*الانجيل بحسب يوحنا الاصحاح 5 والاية 23*


*«وَلْتَسْجُدْ لَهُ كُلُّ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ» الرسالة الي العبرانيين الاصحاح1 والاية 6 *


*لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ، *


*وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الآب . الرسالة الي اهل فيلبي الاصحاح 2 والايات 10 و11 *


*محمد: "المسيح غير مستحق للعبادة"*


*القران يقول ضمنا ان المسيح لا يستحق العبادة:*


*الزخرف 81 : قُلْ إِن كَانَ لِلرَّحْمَنِ وَلَدٌ فَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْعَابِدِينَ*


*التعليق :*


*الله وحده له الحق في ان يُعبد . لقد تلق بشر العبادة كحكام, ولكن الله امر بان تقدم له العباده وحده. لقد علم المسيح هذا , ولكنه هو نفسه تلقي العبادة . لقد جهل محمد من هو المسيح , وبذا انكر عبادة ابن الله.*


*………………………………………………… …..*​


*الصلاة*​

*المسيح : لقد علم تلاميذه ان يصلوا ببساطة شديدة, ومن قلوبهم. ان الله يستمع الي القلب , وليس الي شكل العبادة الخارجي*


*الانجيل بحسب متي الاصحاح 6 والايات 5-13 *


*"وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً..... *


*وَحِينَمَا تُصَلُّونَ لاَ تُكَرِّرُوا الْكَلاَمَ بَاطِلاً كَالأُمَمِ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ بِكَثْرَةِ كَلاَمِهِمْ يُسْتَجَابُ لَهُمْ...."*


*لقد علم المسيح ان الصلاة الحقيقية هي تعبير عن العلاقة والتواصل مع الاب.*


*محمد:علم بالصلاة الشكلية الطقسية (الاقتباسات من صحيح البخاري) *​
*§المرور من امام شخص مصلي يفسد الصلاة . كتاب الصلاة , ابواب سترة المصلي, باب يرد المصلي من مر بين يديه.*
*§انه اّثم من يمر من امام المصلي .كتاب الصلاة ابواب سترة المصلي باب اثم المار بين يدي المصلي.*
*§لا ترفع راسك من الصلاة قبل الامام والا تحول راسك الي راس حمار. كتاب الاذان باب اثم من رفع راسه قبل الامام.*
*§اذا لم تستو الصفوف يخالف الله بين وجوهكم . كتاب الاذان باب بسوية الصفوف من اقامة الصلاه.*
*§اذا لم تستو الصفوف فسدت الصلاة. كتاب الاذان باب اقامة الصف من تمام الصلاة.*
*§اذا رفعت راسك للسماء اثناء الصلاة تفقد بصرك. كتاب الاذان باب رفع البصر الي السماء في الصلاة .*
*§اذا لم تركع بطريقة صحيحة لا تقبل صلاتك . كتاب الاذان باب اذا لم يتم الركوع .*
*هذان الرجلان مختلفان تماما . لقد ترك كل منهما بصمته الواضحه علي العالم . المسيحيون يتبعون المسيح , والمسلمون يتبعون محمد. كلاهما قال انه من الله , ولكن تعاليمهما وافعالهما متناقضه مع احدهما الاخر.واحد منهما فقط يمكن ان يكون من الله.*
*لقد قال المسيح انه سوف ياتي انبياء كذبة كثيرون الانجيل بحسب متي الاصحاح 24 الاية 11 *
*" وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ." *
*هل يمكن ان يقع محمد في فئة الانبياء الكذبة؟*


*المراجع المستخدمة في هذا البحث:*

*1.الكتاب المقدس. *
*2.القران الكريم.*​ 
*3.صحيح البخاري .*​ 
*4.صحيح مسلم.*​ 
*5.سيرة الرسول لابن هشام. *​ 
*6.تاريخ الطبري. *​ 
*7.سنن ابي داوود.*​ 
*8.تفسير القرطبي.*​ 

*ملحوظة هامة:*
*لقد اعتمدت اسم الكتاب واسم الباب في الاستدلال علي الشواهد في الحديث والسيرة والتاريخ الاسلامي , ولم اعتمد رقم الجزء رقم الحديث او رقم الصفحة, اذ ان ذلك يختلف باختلاف الطبعات. *
*==================*


----------



## *S.O.G* (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

*والآن...من ستختار؟*
*الحي المالك إلى الأبد... أم الذي مات منذ أكثر من 1400 سنة؟*
*لكي أحيا،فأنا أختار الحي الذي أنتظر قدومه،وأنا في أيد أمينة.*
*أرحب بالمشاركات والإضافات...*
*نهاية: الموضوع من كتابة الأخ سيلاس المبارك،ولكن موضوع مهم جداً.*
*سلام الرب عليكم*


----------



## xxxl (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

ارجو منك قراءة كتاب "الخالدون مائة" وفكر لماذا وضع المستشرق الامريكي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام علي راس المائة حتي قبل المسيح ربه الذي يعبده؟؟؟؟


----------



## Ramzi (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*



> المراجع المستخدمة في هذا البحث:
> 
> 
> 1.الكتاب المقدس.
> ...



اعتقد يا xxxl ( وهو اختصار لدينك ) ان هذه المراجع افضل من المرجع كتاب "الخالدون مائة" ... ولا انت مش معي بهالنقطة


----------



## استفانوس (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

تم نقل الموضوع 
للمنتدى العام


----------



## *S.O.G* (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

شكراً يارمزي.
على كل المسلم الصديق رمى بكل تلك المصادر الهامة وهي:
.الكتاب المقدس. 
2.القران الكريم.

3.صحيح البخاري .

4.صحيح مسلم.

5.سيرة الرسول لابن هشام. 

6.تاريخ الطبري. 

7.سنن ابي داوود.

8.تفسير القرطبي. 
*في البحر،وهي من المصادر السماوية بحد الإيمان،وأتاني بكتاب كتبه شخص عاجز ولا يعلم ما يفعل.*
*على كل الجميع يعلم أن الحي أفضل من الميت،فهل أتبع هذا وأترك ذاك؟*
*الأفضل التفكير بالمنطق والعقل الذي يقدسه المسلمون.*


----------



## losivertheprince (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

*سلام المسيح :
لقد قرأت كتاب الخالدون مائه اعظمهم ( محمد )  واحب انبهك لنقطه مهمه جدآ في الكتاب حذفها المدعي أنيس  منصور  وهي ان ترتيب الكاتب للشخصيات الخالدة يعتمد بالاكثر علي ناحيه ليست بالناحيه الشخصيه او الناحيه الخاصه بالشخصيه بل تعتمد بالاكثر علي تأثيره علي المحيطين به وتأثيرهم علي الناس وسوف اوضح معني كلامي هذا :
1 - محمد اسس دوله اسلاميه كبري وهي اكبر نقطه بني الكاتب ترتيبه في المقام الاول والدليل انه قال انه كان يريد ان يضع بولس الرسول في مكانه تسبق المسيح لانه يعتبر ان بولس الرسول بحركاته التبشيريه الكبيره في ارجاء العالم ( راجع العهد الجديد ) هو المؤسس الحقيقي للمسيحيه من ناحية التبشير وطبعآ من غير المعقول ان نقارن بين المؤسس وبين المحرك لان المتحرك يتحرك بناء علي افكار وروح وطريقة المؤسس ........ وراجع ايضآ ان هناك كثير من الشخصيات من العلماء قد سبقت الكثير من رجال الدين .......
يكفي هذا اليوم وارجو ان تقرا كتاب ( الخالدون مائه اعظمهم محمد ) النسخه الانحليزيه )​*​


----------



## حمزة2000 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

اولا انت كده بتعقد مقارنة ظالمة
سيبك من المغالطات الموضوعة
بس انت بتقارن بين ربك وبين رسول المسلمين
يعنى بتقارن بين الهك وبين بشر
والمقارنة علشان تكون عادلة يجب ان تتساوى فيها الرؤس
اما بين اله واله
او نبى ونبي
بشر وبشر
ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كان بشرا مرسلا من عند الله ولم يطلب من احد ان يعبده انما انت بتعبد المسيح ليه بتظلمه تاني مرة 
انت ظلمت المسيح لما حولته من بشر مرسل من عند الله الى اله وعبدته
وبتظلمه تانى وبتقارنه مع النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام مع ان محمد بشر رسول
ولا انت بتعبد يسوع مع علمك انه بشر
ولا انت مش متأكد ان يسوع بشر ولا اله
انت مسكين شكلك مش عارف ربك بيمثل ايه بالظبط


----------



## *S.O.G* (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*



> انت مسكين شكلك مش عارف ربك بيمثل ايه بالظبط


اتطمّن من الناحية دي.
[QUOTE]يعنى بتقارن بين الهك وبين بشر
[/QUOTE]
إذاً أنت تعترف أن المسيح هو الإله وهو أعظم من محمد بملايين المرات؟
[QUOTE]انت ظلمت المسيح لما حولته من بشر مرسل من عند الله الى اله وعبدته[/QUOTE]
هذا رأيك الشخصي،سيبه لنفسك علشان ده مش موضوعنا دلوقتي،وكلامك تم الرد عليه كثيراً جداً،فلا داعي للمحاولات البائسة من جديد وجديد!
وبحب أقلّك:
{ عظيم هو سر التقوى،الإله ظهر في الجسد،جسد يسوع المسيح}
عموماً أنت تتفق معي إذاً وبالدليل والبرهان أن المسيح أعظم من محمدك بأشواط ساحقة 
إذاً ننتظر منك أن تتخذ القرار العادل بحق نفسك وحق إلهك يسوع المسيح الذي يحبك،لأنك يا عزيزي أنت من ظلمت نفسك وإلهك بقرارك الذي ليس له أساس من العدل!
{ تعال إلى المسيح أيها المسلم وهو يريحك،لأنه لا خلاص إلا بالمسيح}
والسؤال:
بعد هذا...
*من ستختار أيها الإنسان؟*
*إله قدير ومحب بلا خطيئة ولا وزر،أم بشر ساقط ميت وضعيف،يتوب لإلهه 70 مرة باليوم الواحد!!؟*
*لا تسخط بحق نفسك ولا تتهرب وتضع رأسك بالتراب كالنعامة التي دماغها أصغر من عينها*
*الرب يحبك وينتظرك،فهل ستأتي إليه وتترك الباطل؟*


----------



## Kiril (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

مقارنة هائلة جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا 
الصراحة سبقتني ليها
ايش جاب لجاب يا عمي
كأنك بتقارن عربية سيات بعربية مرسيدس سبورت


----------



## حمزة2000 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

شفت انت بتغالط وتضحك على نفسك ازاي
بقولك انت بتقارن بين الهك وبين بشرتقولى انت معترف ان يسوع اله 
انا بقولك الهك انت مش الهى انا
بقولك الهك الهك يا مسكين
هو انت محتاج لانك تتلاعب بالالفاظ عشان تثبت الهوية يسوع
لازم تكون على مستوى الحوار مش مجرد ببغاء بيرردد كلام اهله وكلام الكنيسة
كلهم بيضحكوا عليك وهايدخلوك جهنم
لانك بتعبد انسان
انسااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
هى دى الحقيقة المرة يا مسكين
ربنا يهديك انت وامثالك من المساكين


----------



## Kiril (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

يعني مش انتم اللي بيغسلوا دماغكم و يقولولكم المسيحيين و اليهود كفرة كتابهم محرف
لو طولنا نموتهم حنموتهم كلهم
علي الاقل حتي لو ديننا مش سليم زي مابتقول
علي الاقل بيأمرنا بمحبة الاعداء و مباركة اللاعنين

شكرا يا اخ حمزة لقد اوضحت الكثير في مداخلتك الخالية من اي دلائل
نورت المحكمة


----------



## *S.O.G* (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*



حمزة2000 قال:


> شفت انت بتغالط وتضحك على نفسك ازاي
> بقولك انت بتقارن بين الهك وبين بشرتقولى انت معترف ان يسوع اله
> انا بقولك الهك انت مش الهى انا
> بقولك الهك الهك يا مسكين
> ...


*أولاً:*
*مشاركاتك فاشلة وليس لها علاقة بالموضوع المطروح*
*ثانياً:*
*انظر إلى الموضوع واقرأه بغض النظر عن كون المسيح انساناً أو إلهاً وقل لي يا مسكين من تفضّل أن تتبع يا مسكين ومن الأجدر بأن تطيعه يا مسكين؟*
*ثالثاً:*
*أنا عالم بمن آمنت*
*أنا عالم بمن آمنت*
*أنا عالم بمن آمنت *
*يا مسكين هل أنت عالم بمن آمنت؟أم كما قال لك حبيبي كيرو المبارك:*


> بيغسلوا دماغكم و يقولولكم المسيحيين و اليهود كفرة كتابهم محرف


*يا مسكين يا حمزة يا مسكين*
*أنت بتعبد شيطان يا مسكين ويا ليته كان إنسان*
*بل ما تعبده أنت خال من الإنسانية!*
*وأنا أعبد الإله الذي ظهر في الجسد كإنسان*
*كإنسان يا مسكين ظهر الإله...الإله الذي تأنس لكي يتأله الإنسان*
يا مسكين شوف مين كان يتوب سبعين مليون مرة ومات
ومين مش محتاج للتوية أبداً وهو الى الآن حي مالك إلى الدهر
وشوف يا مسكين مين قادر يعطيك الحياة 
الحي أم الميت يا مسكييييين!
==================
ملاحظة:
هل تعلم أن المسيح يسوع هو ابن الإله مثنّى الطبيعة إله وإنسان؟
فاعلم يا مسكين الآن.
شكراً يا حمزة على ردودك ما شاء الإله
وشكراً يا كيرو على معاونتي يا أبو سيارات!!!​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

اكيد المسيح ومن غير اثبات 
ومرسي ليك كتير علي  المقارنة الجامدة اوي اوي اوي دي
ربنا يعوضك ويباركك


----------



## *S.O.G* (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

*أهلاً حبيبي وشكراً لإبداء رأيك الجامد أوي!*
*وليبارك الرب جنده وقديسيه*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

الاصول عدم ذكر اسم المسيح لة المجد مع محمد


----------



## Kiril (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

زي ما قلت مقارنة بين سيارة فيات و سيارة مرسيدس سبورت
ايش جاب لجاب


----------



## *S.O.G* (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

*ولكم في هذا الحق،هذا ما فاله لي أحد أحبائي المسيحيين عندما قرأ هذا الموضوع*
*أعلم،وأعتذر لكم على هذه المقارنة التي لا مجال لها كما أوردت*
*ولكن ليكن كل شيء لمجد الإله*
*لعلّ من يفهم ويعدل بحق نفسه يبادر للتحرّك*
آسف من جديد
:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## larra (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*



*S.O.G* قال:


> *والآن...من ستختار؟*
> *الحي المالك إلى الأبد... أم الذي مات منذ أكثر من 1400 سنة؟*
> 
> نحن لا نعبد محمد ( عليه الصلاة والسلام ) نحن لا نعبد بشر يموت
> ...


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

مقارنة لذيذة فوق الوصف 
بس انا ملاحظ ان اخوتنا المسلمين حاولو يقلبوا الموضوع الى طبيعة الشخصين 
بلاش نتكلم فى طبيعة الشخصين لأنه طبعا ما فيش مقارنة زى ما قال اخويا كيرو ولو انى احب اضيف انها سيارة سيات و طائرة نفاثة 
نسيب الطبيعة ونقارن فى التصرفات والحمد لله ان كل حاجة بالأدلة من عندنا ومن عندكم يا عنى مش تأليف 
و الى الأخت لارا بتقولى ان محمد ميت ودى كلنا عارفينها لكن انتى عرفتى منين ان عيسى هيموت وليه ما ماتش لغاية دلوقتى ولا انتى مصدق كلام اللى مات ومش مصدق كلام اللى لسه حى ثم ان لو على حد قولكم ان المسيح ومحمد انبياء زى بعض اشمعنا محمد مات والمسيح عايش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثم ازاى بتقولى انك عاوزة تبقى من اتباع عيسى ابن مريم وانتى مش عارفة مين عيسى مش عيب تمشى ورا واحد ما تعرفيهوش !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
اخواتى المسلمين اتمنى انكم تقرأو المقارنة بعقل وفهم للموضوع ونترك الحماس لأننا مش فى حرب 
وربنا يهدينا جميعا لطريق الحق والحياة طريق الأحياء وليس الأموات طريق الغفران وليس القصاص 
طريقة التوبة وليس الأنتقام


----------



## *S.O.G* (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*



larra قال:


> *S.O.G* قال:
> 
> 
> > *والآن...من ستختار؟*
> ...


----------



## *S.O.G* (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*



> الم يمت عيسى عندكم
> 
> ربنا وخالقنا لا يموت اذا مات إلهكم هذا شأنكم وعقيدتكم
> 
> ...


*مجدهم في خزيهم*
*يا زميلة فعلاً أنت لا تعلمين شيئاً...ولا شيء عن المسيحية*
*عيسى هذا لا نعترف به*
*المسيح ناسوت ولاهوت*
*ناسوت مات على الصليب*
*لاهوت لا يموت*
*- المسيح ابن الرب الوحيد وحامل كل الأشياء*
*محمد ليس حتى نبي وليس حتى إنس بل تصرّفاته عديمة الإنسانية*
*- الله إلهكم يدعى الله أكبر أو القمنة (إللاه ) إله القمر وبناته:اللات والعزة ومنى*
*هذا إله زائف لا نعبده على الأقل لأنه إله مكّار مقيت {ومكروا ومكرنا وكنا أحسن الماكرين}-قرآن-*
*لا نرضى بإله مكار قد يمكر بنا في آخر لحظة ويرمينا بعيداً بل الإله الحقيقي هو الإله الأمين القدوس*
*وغير ذلك،مشاركتك باعثة على الضحك يا ناقصة العقل والدين -إن كنت امرأة مسلمة- ونرجو منك أن تحاولي أن تفهمي أكثر *
**هلك شعبي بسبب جهله**


----------



## kyrelloo (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

جميله قوى فكرة المقارنه دى 
انتو عارفين انا كأنى بتفرج على مصارعه حره غير منصفه بالمره
حرام عليكو تحطو محمد العبد امام ملك المجد
ربنا يسامحنا كلنا مسيحيين و مسلمون و يغفر لنا خطايانا الكثيره
ولكن حين نطلب المغفره لابد ان نرى فى هذه المقارنه من الذى كان يغفر الذنوب
من هو اله الرحمه والحب
هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد حتى لا يهلك كل المؤمنون بأسمه
:99:


----------



## *S.O.G* (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

Thank you
GOD Bless you 
:Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## white heart (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

ايه المقارنه دى
طبعا هختار بابا يسوع 
مافيش وجهه مقارنه اصلا
ميرسىىىىى على الموضوع​


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*


كم اشعر بالحزن العميق منك كاتب هذة المقارنة كيف وانت مسيحى تقارن بين اللة++++    وعبد مولود( زنا )وهذا ليس بكلامى بال من السيرة المحمدية لابن هشام +حزين انا وعاتب عليك +++++


----------



## *S.O.G* (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*



nagi-faraaoon قال:


> كم اشعر بالحزن العميق منك كاتب هذة المقارنة كيف وانت مسيحى تقارن بين اللة++++    وعبد مولود( زنا )وهذا ليس بكلامى بال من السيرة المحمدية لابن هشام +حزين انا وعاتب عليك +++++


أنا آسف ولكن لم أفهم ما قصدك؟
شكراً لك على تعبك.


----------



## *S.O.G* (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

*أه أخي*​ 
*كاتب هذه المقالة يقصد خيراً*
*ومن أجل أحبائنا المسلمين*
*ليكن كل شيء لمجد الرب...*​ 
*فلنختبر كل شيء ولنختر الحسن!*
*و الحسن القدوس هو:*​


----------



## أسد (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*



*S.O.G* قال:


> *والآن...من ستختار؟*
> *الحي المالك إلى الأبد... أم الذي مات منذ أكثر من 1400 سنة؟*
> *لكي أحيا،فأنا أختار الحي الذي أنتظر قدومه،وأنا في أيد أمينة.*
> *أرحب بالمشاركات والإضافات...*
> ...



نختار محمد لأنه دلنا على الرب الأزلي الأبدي الذي أرسل رسوله 
ملاحظة : لا نعبد محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم بل ربه و رب العالمين


----------



## أسد (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*



*S.O.G* قال:


> *مجدهم في خزيهم*
> *يا زميلة فعلاً أنت لا تعلمين شيئاً...ولا شيء عن المسيحية*
> *عيسى هذا لا نعترف به*
> *المسيح ناسوت ولاهوت*
> ...



ملاحظات : هل تعرف أصل اسم يسوع ؟
كل بار صالح هو ابن الرب
و هل تعلم شيئاً في البلاغة لتتكلم ؟ - بخصوص مكر الله -
أم انقل لك ما جاء في مفردات الراغب الاصفهاني ؟...
و أخيراً هل تعلم معنى المكر ؟


----------



## *S.O.G* (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*



أسد قال:


> ملاحظات : هل تعرف أصل اسم يسوع ؟
> كل بار صالح هو ابن الرب
> و هل تعلم شيئاً في البلاغة لتتكلم ؟ - بخصوص مكر الله -
> أم انقل لك ما جاء في مفردات الراغب الاصفهاني ؟...
> و أخيراً هل تعلم معنى المكر ؟


*ملاحظة حول اسم عيسى:*
*انظر ما قاله حبيبي تشالنجر-بعد اذنه- بالدلائل:*


> *معلومة فاجئتني تماما ً !! و أحببت نقلها لكم .
> 
> عيسى 00** كلمه مصرية تتكون من مقطعين عى { عى المصرية( بمعنى الله ) أو عى = إى العبرية ( بمعنى إيل وتعنى الله أيضا مثل بيت إيل ) } والمقطع الآخر 00 سى { وليس لها إلا المعنى المصرى وتعنى الخارج أو المنتشل أو إبن } ولهذا تعنى إبن الله أو الخارج من الله أو المنتشل من الله حيث يعتبر النيل إلها مصريا
> 
> ...


----------



## *S.O.G* (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*



*S.O.G* قال:


> *ملاحظة حول اسم عيسى:*
> *انظر ما قاله حبيبي تشالنجر-بعد اذنه- بالدلائل:*


*بغضّ النظر عن الاسم*
*عيسى الذي في القرآن ليس هو المسيح ولا نؤمن به*
*لأنه مجرّد من الألوهية، فهو نصف المسيح الذي نؤمن به!!!*
*{محاولة بائسة من محمد}*


----------



## أسد (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*



*S.O.G* قال:


> *Then I'll see what I may understand*​*سوف ألقي نظرة على هذه النقطة الجديدة*
> *يمكن يطول الرد للغد*
> *اصبر يا أسـد.*​​



ستفهم إن شاء الله ستفهم و أعدك كما يمكنك الإستعانة بالمعاجم و الشعر الجاهلي
لكن أصبر تلك جاءت غريبة بعض الشيئ


----------



## أسد (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

يااااه حذفت جميع ردودي لتمحوا الأدلة و يدلس من يدلس !!!


----------



## *S.O.G* (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

الكذب في قولك أن محمد سيد الخلق ورحمة للعالمين وعلى خلق عظيم
نعـــــــــــــم
هذه غايتي
*سأدعوك منذ الآن صديقي*
*موافق؟*


----------



## أسد (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

موافق
لكن كيف أن يحذفوا ردودي ؟
لكن لا بأس فهم لا يعرفون أن هناك أسلوب حجاجي في الحوار

لابأس لا بأس
المهم أنك تعرف ردودي


----------



## استفانوس (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

ارجو من الاحباء
هذا القسم غير مخصص للحوار
يرجى احترام القوانين


----------



## *S.O.G* (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*



استفانوس قال:


> ارجو من الاحباء
> هذا القسم غير مخصص للحوار
> يرجى احترام القوانين


*آسف جداً*
*لم أكن أعرف*
*يمكنك أن تحذف ما تشاء لأني خالفت القوانين( رغم عدم معرفتي بذلك)*
*وسأقوم بإيراد الرد كله في مشاركة واحدة*
*تصبحون على خير*
*ومتأسّف جدّاً أخي استفانوس!!!*


----------



## أسد (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*



*S.O.G* قال:


> *هذه الآية لم أجدها كما قلت،فهل تضع لي الشاهد الصحيح حتى أبحث فيه؟؟*
> *هذه الآية ليست آل عمران 45*
> *بل هي:*



عفواً : آل عمران 54
و قد تم الإجابة على الشبهة و حذفها المشرفون


----------



## أسد (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*



استفانوس قال:


> ارجو من الاحباء
> هذا القسم غير مخصص للحوار
> يرجى احترام القوانين



نعتذر


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

اما من جهتى فحاشا لى ان افتخر الا بصلب ربنا  يسوع المسيح          موضوع جميل جدا واعتقد انى الفرق واصح


----------



## *S.O.G* (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*



سندباد+اسيوط قال:


> اما من جهتى فحاشا لى ان افتخر الا بصلب ربنا  يسوع المسيح          موضوع جميل جدا واعتقد انى الفرق واصح


*آمين*
*==*
*وبالنسبة للموضوع فيبدو أنه من غير الحكمة أن نقلب موضوع بهذه الأهميّة إلى حوار حول مكر إله القرآن*
*قد أرسل لصديقي أسد رسالة خاصة فيها وجهة نظري*
*أو قد أفتح بها موضوعاً خاصة*
*أو أعطيه رابط إجابة مقنعة*
*شكراً للقرّاء الأحبّة*
*ونعتذر لمشرفنا الكبير استفانوس وللرب الخلاص.*


----------



## عبدربه (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

طبعا فيه كلام كتيير جدا عن ظروف محمد و المسيح و ما سمح الله به لكلا الرجلين احدهما حارب و الاخر لا احداث حياه محمد كثيره جدا و احداث حياه المسيح قليله البيئه و الظروف الموجود بها الرجلين تختلف
ثم انك ليه تقارن بين محمد و المسيح 
لا قارن بين المسيح و بين الله
نحن لا نعبد محمد و انتم تعبدون يسوع


----------



## *S.O.G* (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

*أنتم تتبعون محمد وتسيرون بحسب تعاليمه*

*ونحن نتبع يسوع المسيح ونسير بحسب كلمته*

*فالمقارنة ذات أهمية قصوى*

*واعلمي أن الرب ليس مزاجي وثابت لا يتبدل في مواقفه وكلامه*
*مهما تبدلت الظروف والأحول*
*وكذلك من هو مرسل بحسب مشيئته*

*ويبدو أن لسانك قام عليك*

*لكن شكراً لك*​


----------



## عبدربه (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

1) نعم نحن نتبع ما جاء به محمد و ما انزل اليه الى الله و نتبع تعليماته كلها و هو نفسه كان يتبع نفس التعليمات فكان يصوم و يصلى و يجاهد و يزكى الخ 
2) انتم تعبدون الله المتجسد فى يسوع و نحن لا نعبد محمد فالمفروض ان ما تعبده اساسا يكون كاملا منزه عن كل انتقاص لانه اله اما من نتبعه نحن فانه بشر مثلنا حمل رساله الله . اين المقارنه لتطرح علينا السؤال انت نفسك عندما تقارن نفسك بالله هل تجد اوجه للمقارنه
3) انا اعلم منك ان الله الرب ليس مزاجيا و لا يتبدل فى تصرفاته اما البشر الذين ارسلهم فانهم يخطئون كابراهيم و داود و غيرهم لانهم بشر و هو ارسلهم اين المنطق فى كلامك؟

طبعا كلمه لسانك قام عليك ليست فى محلها ابدا ابدا 
انا لم اسبك او اسب الهك او اسب احدا انا عبرت عن وجهه نظر و راى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

يسوع المسيح ملك الملوك و رب الارباب خالق السماء و الارض​


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*



عبدربه قال:


> 1) نعم نحن نتبع ما جاء به محمد و ما انزل اليه الى الله و نتبع تعليماته كلها و هو نفسه كان يتبع نفس التعليمات فكان يصوم و يصلى و يجاهد و يزكى الخ
> 2) انتم تعبدون الله المتجسد فى يسوع و نحن لا نعبد محمد فالمفروض ان ما تعبده اساسا يكون كاملا منزه عن كل انتقاص لانه اله اما من نتبعه نحن فانه بشر مثلنا حمل رساله الله . اين المقارنه لتطرح علينا السؤال انت نفسك عندما تقارن نفسك بالله هل تجد اوجه للمقارنه
> 3) انا اعلم منك ان الله الرب ليس مزاجيا و لا يتبدل فى تصرفاته اما البشر الذين ارسلهم فانهم يخطئون كابراهيم و داود و غيرهم لانهم بشر و هو ارسلهم اين المنطق فى كلامك؟
> 
> ...


*شيء طبيعي أن تقولي مثل هذا*

*إذ أنك لا تعرفين المسيح حق المعرفة*
*ولا تعرفين أنه مثنّى الطبيعة*

*ولكنني لن أحول الموضوع لنقاش حول التجسد في حين أن منتدى الشبهات بابه على مصراعيه مفتوح وطريقه مفروش بالورد لكل من يرغب*


*لكن ثقي أنني أقول لك الصدق في أن المقارنة ذات أهمية قصوى كما ترين*

*فبغضّ النظر عن طبيعة المسيح ومن هو بالنسبة لكلينا*
*انظري إلى شخصين وقارني أفعالهما*

*إلا إذا كنت تؤمنين أن المسيح هو الله ونعمود لنقول: لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*


*فانظري للموضوع من وجهة نظر صحيحة*
*انظري عبر النوافذ لا إليها.*​


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يسوع المسيح ملك الملوك و رب الارباب خالق السماء و الارض​


*آمين ثم آمين ثم آمين*


*شكراً أختي ولتكن صلواتك في عوننا لدى الرب بخوراً مرضياً تفوح به رائحة رضاه*

*فصلاتك مقتدرة جداً عند الرب أيتها البارة إلى الأبد، يا برّ الرب!*​


----------



## عبدربه (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

اسف جدا ان رايت رسالتك بعد الساعه 12 مساء الوقت متاخر اسمح لى و ان شاء الله ياتيك ردى غدا تصبح على حير


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*



عبدربه قال:


> اسف جدا ان رايت رسالتك بعد الساعه 12 مساء الوقت متاخر اسمح لى و ان شاء الله ياتيك ردى غدا تصبح على حير


*وأنت بخير يا أحلى صديقة*

*حافظي على أدبك وخلقك العالي*


----------



## وليم تل (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

موضوع بل مقارنة اكثر من رائعة
اخى العزيز
ولكن يجب ان نكون رحماء مع احبائنا المسلمين فكما علمنا رب المجد احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم
وان نعذرهم لان القران نفسة طلب منهم الا يسئلوا او يبحثوا فى اشياء قد تسيىء اليهم
ورغم روعة  المقارنة ولكنها غير عادلة فكيف نقارن بين الاة متجسد وبين بشر عادى
ومع ذلك وضحت بعض من السيرة الزاتية لنبى الاسلام وما خفى كان اعظم
ودمت بكل ود


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> موضوع بل مقارنة اكثر من رائعة
> اخى العزيز
> ولكن يجب ان نكون رحماء مع احبائنا المسلمين فكما علمنا رب المجد احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم
> وان نعذرهم لان القران نفسة طلب منهم الا يسئلوا او يبحثوا فى اشياء قد تسيىء اليهم
> ...


*نعم عزيزي*​ 
*المقارنة غير عادلة لمن يؤمن أن المسيح هو الرب*​ 
*ومن يؤمن بذلك أعتذر له*​ 
*ولكن عندما تناقش أحداً*
*تناقشه بفكره وبطريقة الديالكتيك ونقد الفرض*​ 
*فهل استوعبت أهمية ما كتب سيلاس؟*​ 
*وأشكرك وليم حبيبي*
*دمت تحت جناح القدرة*
*ويدوم صليبك أخي*​


----------



## My Rock (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*



عبدربه قال:


> 2) انتم تعبدون الله المتجسد فى يسوع و نحن لا نعبد محمد فالمفروض ان ما تعبده اساسا يكون كاملا منزه عن كل انتقاص لانه اله اما من نتبعه نحن فانه بشر مثلنا حمل رساله الله . اين المقارنه لتطرح علينا السؤال انت نفسك عندما تقارن نفسك بالله هل تجد اوجه للمقارنه




و من قال اننا ننتقص شيئا من الله؟




> 3) انا اعلم منك ان الله الرب ليس مزاجيا و لا يتبدل فى تصرفاته اما البشر الذين ارسلهم فانهم يخطئون كابراهيم و داود و غيرهم لانهم بشر و هو ارسلهم اين المنطق فى كلامك؟


 
خطيئة البشر ليس لها اي سلطة امام الله و قوته و قدرته على الحفاظ على كلمته و شريعته.
خطيئة البشر ليست ذريعة لله ليغير كلامه و يقلب مزاجه و يرجع في شرائعه من دين لأخر!!


----------



## عبدربه (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

مساء الخير
  نحن على موعد انا وعدك امس انى عنداستطاعتى سنتناقش سويا فى مقالك الممتع و نتدارس ما فيه بالتحليل و انحاول ان نصل الى نقاط اساسيه فيها
  1)اخر ما نطق به الرجلين 
  اولا ما معنى كلمه لعن الله ؟ لعن الله اى اخرجه الله من الرحمه و اخراج الانسان من الرحمه هو اكبر عقاب له و الحديث الوارد ذكره من اخر كلمات محمد يعنى لا تتخذوا من قبرى مسجدا كما اتخذت اليهود و النصارى من قبور انبياءهم مساجد مع نهيهم عن هذا فاساحقوا غضب الله و لعناته
  و السؤال هل غضب الله الان بعد ان قال محمد ما قال و لعن بكلمات محمد اليهود و النصارى  اما انهم كانوا ملعونين من الله من قبلها 
  معنى هذا ان محمد فى اخر كلماته يعظ امته بما حدث للامم السابقه و يحذرهم من ذلك
  و اذا اخذنا مثالا على العفو عند محمد فكثيره جدا اعظمها عندما دخل مكه و اطلق من فيها من دخل الاسلام  و من لم يدخل 3000 رجل و امراه و شيخ و هم من قتلوا اصحابه فى بدر و احد و من حاصروه فى الخندق و ردوه عن البيت فى الحديبيه و اخيرا وقعوا بين يديه هذا هو العفو عفوا القوى مع امكانيه العقاب و امثله اخرى كثيره جدا

  العبيد:
  طبعا الكلام جبار فى حق محمد رجل بلا قلب يغتصب و يضرب و يشتت الاسر و يغتصب 
              كلام جميل جدا و لكن تعال معى نتكلم عن بعض النقاط
  كل ملك مقاتل يكون له اسرى و الاسير اما ان تقتله او تفديه و الفديه لتضمن عدم عودته لقتالك مره اخرى ما الحل الثالث امام محمد ان كان الاسير لا يملك المال اذا لم يكن هناك نظام الرق او الاستبدال 
  و غزوه بنى المصطلق بالذات اطلق المسلمين كل القوم احراره بعد زواج محمد ببنت ملكهم و اعنقد ان ما فعله محمد فعله داوود من قبل اليس كذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
  اريد منك حلا ثالثا تفعله لاعداءك عندما تاسرهم
  ثم موضوع ما ملكت ايمانكم اى الاماء او الاسيرات 
  يا عزيزى اثير هذا الموضوع من قبل و قلت رايى فيه ووجهت الاخت السائله لتفسير الايه للشعراوى استمع اليها 
  انت تواجه حربا و تواجه قتالا و اعداء ماذا تفعل معهم ؟. ضع نفسك مكان محمد و قل لى؟
  شئ اخر المسيح لم يكن محاربا اى لم يوضع فى هذا الموضع و ما قاله على الصليب فنحن نعلم تماما الى رحمته باعدائه و حبه لهم
  و انت اذا نظرت اليها من وجه نظركم انتم هو اله و يعطى التضحيه ماذا يكون اخر كلماته بالله عليك قل لى؟؟

  الخطيه:

  لاحظ جيدا انك تتحدث عن بشر يغضب و يلعن و يسب كاى بشر لم يكن الله و لا نصف اله و لا ابن اله  و حديثك المذكور صحيج و لكن هل  كان هذا السب و اللعن للمسلمين و على الفاضى و المليان اعتقد ان فى سيرته من نرى انه نهى عن ذلك و لكنه فى النهايه يغضب مثلنا كما لعن و دعى على من قتل القراء و كما قال لوحشى اننى لا اريد ان اراك بعد اسلامه و كما توعد المشركين بالتمثيل ب70 منهم بعد غزوه احد 
  بشر    بشر بنى ادم مش ملاك  و ما ادعاش على نفسه ابدا غير ذلك 

  و الخطيئه عنده لا تنقص من قدره و من عظمه ما جاء به و من عظمته انه كان يستغفر الله ليعلم المسلمين ذلك و قال القران انما جاءكم رسول من انفسكم اى بشر مثلكم
  و على فكره نحن نتبع منهج المسيح ايضا اى اننا مسيحيون و لكننا لا نعبد المسيح اى اننا لسنا نتكلم عن متضادين بالنسبه لنا ولكنهما مكملين

  نفس القضيه الزنا
  فى ديننا هناك اخطاء كبائر و صغائر من الكبائر الزنا 
  و هو من اكبر الافات التى تصيب المحتمع اقامه حدوده حمايه للشريعه و للمجتمع و للناس انت تذكر مثال واحد على هذا فى ايام المسيح و لكن لا يمكن ان يكون هذا تشريع ان تعفوا عن الزانى اذا اعترف ؟ يا اخى هناك تشريعات موضوعه بالفعل و الناس مع ذلك ينتهكون ما حرم عليهم فما بالك اذا لم يكن هناك تشريع 
  ثم ان الزنا هو خطا ليس فى حق الله فقط و لكن فى حق المزنى فيه اى اذا انت زنيت انت اخطات فى حق الله و فى حق زوجك يحب ان يكون هناك تشريع يمنع هذا الامر 
  اما ان تكون الدنيا اخطات و تبت و اخطات و تبت و اخطات و تبت دى غابه مش دنيا و حديث المفلس دليل على ذلك
  و على حسب تعليقك لماذا تهرب محمد من معاقبه الزانيه 3 مرات اعتقد ان هذا دليل اثبات و ليس نفى لو كان محمد من هولاء كما تقول لوثب من اول مره و نفذ الحد عليها و لكن اعراضه عنها3 مرات بالضبط كما فعل المسيح شكل عملى للقول اذهبى و استغفرى لذنبك و توبى الى الله
  و عندما رجمت الزانيه ( دائما لا تكتمل القصه) سقط دمها على ثوب عمر و قال باشمئزاز دم الزانيه رد محمد لقد تابت توبه لو وزعت على 70 من اهل المدينه لوسعتهم اى شرف هذا لم يحقر منها رغم شناعه فعلها.على العكس عظم من توبتها و نهى عن ذكرها بسوء
  و تعامل محمد مع الموقف بمنتهى الانسانيه من تربى طفل كامه؟ من؟ لا احد انتظر حتى ارضعته و اتته هى هو لم يطلبها هى كانت حريصه على اقامه الحد عليها تطهيرا لنفسها

  الحصول على المال ؟ يا اخى محمد مات مديونا 
  هذا المال كان سيعد لمهاجمه المسلمين مره اخرى و انت اكيد تعلم انه من امر بقتلهم اغلبهم دخلوا الاسلام و عفاعنهم المسامح كان هناك اناس يجب ان يعاقبوا على افعالهم هذه هى افعال البشر الذى منهم محمد

  الحديث الوارد عن الضرب فيه شيئان 
  الضرب هو الدرجه الثالثه بعد الوعظ و الهجر و غالبا ما تلتزم النساء فى المرحله التانيه اما الضرب فله شروطه المشرعه لا كسر و لا لكم يعنى نوع من العقاب المعنوى مش تعذيب

  اعتقد ان موضوع العقلانيه و الهوائيه للنساء كان عنده فيها 1000 حق و اسال اى واحد متزوج مثلى يقول لكد

  مساله الوهيه المسيح لن اناقشك بها و لكن التعليق الوحيد الذى اقوله 
  ان السجود كان تحيه الامم من قبلنا
  كما جاء عندنا مع يوسف و اخوته كانت تحيتهم السجود و مازالت هذه التحيه فى اليابان للان
  فيجب ان تفرق بين سجود العباده و سجود التعظيم و التحيه

  الصلاه الطقسيه عندنا تعتمد على الخشوع و الوقار فيها شكليات كما عندكم و لكن الحث الدائم على التركيز فيها كان فى كل مناسبه
  تعظيمها و العمل على جعلها عماد الدين من سوف يصلى من الادميين اذا قلنا لهم لا تصح صلاتك الا مع الخشوع و التركيز لن يصلى احد بعد اسبوع واحد
  انا اعتذر اشد الاعتذار على الاختصار الشديد جدا و لكن و الله اعمالى و مشاغلى كثيره جدا اكاد لا اجد وقت حتى لنفسى

  لك جزيل الشكر ووافى التحيه


----------



## *S.O.G* (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

*1-آخر ما نطقا به:
***************
لعن الله: هو تعبير دعاء بمعنى (الله يلعنك) مثل (هداك الله) أو (باركك الله)*
* وهنا نجد محمد يلعن اليهود والنصارى بدلاً من أن يطلب لهما الهداية إذا كانا على خطأ،وأما أن يدعو إلهه بأن يلعنهما ويخرجهما من دائرة رحمته، فهل هذا رسول رحمة أم لعنة؟
وقد تتسائل يا (عبدربه) ما الذي يجعلني مصرّاً أن محمد لعن اليهود بعبارة إنشائية لا خبرية...
ذلك لأن محمد يلعن ويسب ويشتم منذ زمن، واللعن والسب عادي عنده،وأعطيك مثال قال فيه لرجل حي: ثكلتك أمك.....فلو كان محمد يقصد الخبر لا الدعاء كما تقول،فهل هذا الرجل حي أم ميت؟؟لنرى:
&‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن أبي عمر العدني ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن معاذ ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عاصم بن أبي النجود ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي وائل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معاذ بن جبل ‏ ‏قال ‏‏كنت مع النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في سفر فأصبحت يوما قريبا منه ونحن نسير فقلت يا رسول الله أخبرني بعمل يدخلني الجنة ويباعدني من النار قال ‏ ‏لقد سألت عظيما وإنه ليسير على من يسره الله عليه تعبد الله لا تشرك به شيئا وتقيم الصلاة ‏ ‏وتؤتي ‏ ‏الزكاة وتصوم رمضان وتحج ‏ ‏البيت ‏ ‏ثم قال ألا أدلك على أبواب الخير الصوم ‏ ‏جنة ‏ ‏والصدقة تطفئ الخطيئة كما يطفئ النار الماء وصلاة الرجل من جوف الليل ثم قرأ تتجافى جنوبهم عن المضاجع حتى بلغ جزاء بما كانوا يعملون ‏ثم قال ألا أخبرك برأس الأمر وعموده ‏ ‏وذروة ‏ ‏سنامه الجهاد ثم قال ألا أخبرك بملاك ذلك كله قلت بلى فأخذ بلسانه فقال تكف عليك هذا قلت يا نبي الله وإنا لمؤاخذون بما نتكلم به قال ‏ ‏ثكلتك ‏ ‏أمك يا ‏ ‏معاذ ‏ ‏وهل يكب الناس على وجوههم في النار إلا حصائد ألسنتهم &
{{والمصــــــدر:
سنن ابن ماجا .. كتاب الفتن .. باب كف اللسان في الفتنة
**http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=3963&doc=5*
*ومصــــدر آخـــر:
‏قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏هذا ‏ ‏حديث حسن صحيح
سنن الترمذي .. كتاب الإيمان عن رسول الله .. باب ما جاء في حرمة الصلاة
**http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=2&Rec=4240**}}*

*كما نرى فمعاذ هذا حي وليس ميت، والأم الثكلى من فقدت ابنها...فكيف يكون مخبراً ؟
إما أن يكون قصد محمد خبري: وهنا محمد كاذب لأن الرجل حي يرزق ولمّا تثكله أمه.
أو يكون قصده إنشائي: وبالتالي محمد يدعي على أحد المسلمين بالموت بدلاً من الصبر عليه.*
*وإليك مصدر آخر:
‏&أخبرنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن صالح ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏معاوية ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الرحمن بن جبير بن نفير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏جبير بن نفير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي الدرداء ‏ ‏قال ‏‏كنا مع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فشخص ‏ ‏ببصره إلى السماء ثم قال ‏ ‏هذا أوان ‏ ‏يختلس ‏ ‏العلم من الناس حتى لا يقدروا منه على شيء فقال ‏ ‏زياد بن لبيد الأنصاري ‏ ‏يا رسول الله وكيف ‏ ‏يختلس ‏ ‏منا وقد قرأنا القرآن فوالله لنقرأنه ولنقرئنه نساءنا وأبناءنا فقال ثكلتك أمك يا ‏ ‏زياد ‏ ‏إن كنت لأعدك من فقهاء أهل ‏ ‏المدينة ‏ ‏هذه التوراة والإنجيل عند ‏ ‏اليهود ‏ ‏والنصارى ‏ ‏فماذا يغني عنهم &
{{سنن الدارمي .. المقدمة .. باب ‏من قال العلم الخشية وتقوى الله‏
**http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=290&doc=8**}}
وهنا أيضاً محمد يبتهل بالشر بدلاً من الخير، ويجعل من نفسه رسول نقمة لا رحمة في موقف آخر!*
*وهنا أيضاً يبرر عجزه عن ردع لسانه اللعّان السبّاب كما نقرأ:
&وَقَالَ الْإِمَام أَحْمَد حَدَّثَنَا مُعَاوِيَة بْن عَمْرو حَدَّثَنَا زَائِدَة حَدَّثَنِي عَمْرو بْن قَيْس عَنْ عَمْرو بْن أَبِي قُرَّة الْكِنْدِيّ قَالَ كَانَ حُذَيْفَة بِالْمَدَائِنِ فَكَانَ يَذْكُر أَشْيَاء قَالَهَا رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَجَاءَ حُذَيْفَة إِلَى سَلْمَان فَقَالَ سَلْمَان يَا حُذَيْفَة إِنَّ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَطَبَ فَقَالَ " أَيّمَا رَجُل سَبَبْته فِي غَضَبِي أَوْ لَعَنْته لَعْنَة فَإِنَّمَا أَنَا رَجُل مِنْ وَلَد آدَم أَغْضَب كَمَا تَغْضَبُونَ وَإِنَّمَا بَعَثَنِي اللَّه رَحْمَة لِلْعَالَمِينَ فَأَجْعَلهَا صَلَاة عَلَيْهِ يَوْم الْقِيَامَة*عذر أقبح من ذنب* " وَرَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد عَنْ أَحْمَد بْن يُونُس عَنْ زَائِدَة &
{{تفسير ابن كثير لسورة الأنبياء 107
**http://quran.al-islam.com//Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=21&nAya=107**}}*

*ونضيـــــف إلى هذا أن محمد متأصل في اللعن لدرجة طلب فيها من ربه أن يجعل لمن يلعنه حسنة...ببساطة لأنه غير قادر أن يضبط نفسه، وما أسهل أن أندفع في طريق ملتو وأتحجج بحجة محمد..لنرى سويّا:
&‏حدثنا ‏ ‏زهير بن حرب ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏جرير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي الضحى ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏مسروق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت ‏‏دخل على رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏رجلان فكلماه بشيء لا أدري ما هو فأغضباه فلعنهما وسبهما فلما خرجا قلت يا رسول الله من أصاب من الخير شيئا ما أصابه هذان قال وما ذاك قالت قلت لعنتهما وسببتهما قال ‏ ‏أو ما علمت ما شارطت عليه ربي قلت ‏ ‏اللهم إنما أنا بشر فأي المسلمين لعنته أو سببته فاجعله له زكاة وأجرا &
{{صحيح مسلم .. كتاب البر و الصلة و الآداب .. باب ‏من لعنه النبي أو سبه أو دعا‏ عليه
**http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=1&Rec=6047**}}*
*كما أنني ألاحظ أنك أيها الزميل تناولت موضوع الدفاع عن محمد، ولم تنظر إلى الفرق بينه وبين المسيح..
المسيح لم يدعي أو يبتهل للعنة أحدهم،بل إن تلاميذه طلبوا منه يوماً أن يُنزل ناراً من السماء ويحرق من لا يطيع كلامه، لكنه وبخهم وأخبرهم أنه أتي لخلاص النفوس لا لهلاكها..
المسيح غفر لصالبيه ونتيجة لهذا فقد آمن به من طعنه في جنبه وأصبح قديساً وهوالذي طعن المسيح..قد أصبح شهيدا وتعيد له الكنيسة مرتين في السنة!!
طعن الجندي المسيح في جنبه ليتأكد من أنه قد مات... وإسم هذا الجندي لونجينوس... وهو قديس عظيم آمن بالمسيح وهو على الصليب مهانا ضعيفا... لكنه أدرك أن هذا الضعف كان قمة القوة لأن محبة المسيح لأعداءه على الصليب غلبت كل قوى الشر...فأين هذا من محمد؟
المسيح ختم حياته بالنعمة والبركة...أما محمد فقد ختمها باللعنة والنقمة!ألم يكن من الافضل ان يدعو محمد الهه ليغفر لليهود والمسيحيين في وقت وفاته؟*
*أظن أن هذا كفيل بإيصال الفكرة للجميع....فكما علت السماء عن الأرض هكذا علت طرق المسيح عن طرق محمد وأفكاره عن أفكار محمد..وأعتذر للكل.*
***********المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس*********************​


----------



## *S.O.G* (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

*2- العبيـــد
*********
أرى أنك تدافعين عن محمد وكأنه رجل من رجال الحرب...وكأنه كأي ملك أو قائد جيش يأسر الناس ويتّخذهم عبيداً له،متمرداً بهذا على قانون المسيح الذي ساوى الكل بدمه!
لماذا يكون محمد هنا كأي إنسان آخر؟
أليس أشرف الخلق وآخر المرسلين؟...اصدقوني القول:
ماذا فعل هنا حتى يستحق هذه الألقاب؟
مثله مثل أي ملك وثني...أفعاله كأفعالهم!
فلماذا يلجأ محمد للحرب والضرب وهي طريق العاجز...وترك السلام والود وهي درب القوي؟
ألس هذا ضرباً من ضروب الإرهاب..إذا أن الإرهابي من يحاول أن يفرض وجهة نظره بالقوة؟
فقد قال محمد في موقف يمارس فيه الإرهاب والنهب ليبين كم هو عاجز:*
*‏&حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن محمد المسندي ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو روح الحرمي بن عمارة ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏واقد بن محمد ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏يحدث عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى ‏ ‏يشهدوا ‏ ‏أن لا إله إلا الله وأن ‏ ‏محمدا ‏ ‏رسول الله ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة فإذا فعلوا ذلك ‏ ‏عصموا ‏ ‏مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام وحسابهم على الله.&
{{صحيح البخاري .. كتاب الإيمان .. باب فإن تابوا و أقاموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة فخلوا سبيلهم
**http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=44**}}*

*أما السيح فقد كان رئيس السلام..رب السلام..خشبة مرضوضة لم يكسر،ولم يصفع أحد ولا مد يده على أحد...بل قبل الصفع واللطم والتحقير كشاة تساق إلى الذبح..ما فتح فاه،سلامه يفوق كل عقل!
ففي حين كان اليهود ينتظرون مسيحاً سياسياً يخلّصهم من الحكم الروماني، فقد كانوا على أتم الاستعداد لهجوم عسكري بقيادة هذا المسيح الذي يرجونه،فالظروف كانت مثالية لشن الحروب  والتخلص من الاحتلال الروماني لليهود، والقارىء الفطن يعلم كم كان اليهود والرومان على حداد، فكيف لم يستغل المسيح الفرصة ويقود اليهود في حرب على الرومان؟
فلا يقولنّ أحد أن الظرف غير ملائم للحرب يوم من الأيام..دوماً هناك سبب وأكثر يمكن أن يحارب من أجله المرء، لكن في حين أن المسيح ليس من هذه الأرض، في حين أنه من السماء ومملكته ليست من هذا العالم، فهو بعظمته لم "يضع عقله بعقل البشر"، بل صال وجال محارباً قوى الشر الروحية وأجناد إبليس،على المستوى الروحي السامي لا المادي المنحط،وأهلكهم بسيف لسانه وبعصاً هشّمهم،فحرب المسيح كانت موجودة، ولا زالت، لكن شتّان بين الجهاد في سبيل المسيح والجهاد في سبيل الله،فالأول روحي والثاني مادي..وهيهات.. الفرق بينهما لكبييير 
فأيــــــــن محمد المادي من المسيــــــــح الروحي القدوس؟؟
ولماذا يحارب محمد ليتخذ له عبيداً من البشر..بل كيف يُسر باستعباد إخوته وأقربائه من بني قريش؟
أحب أن أقول أن أمية بن أبي الصلت الذي أخذ منه محمد الكثير مما في القرآن (وهذا ليس موضوعنا)،قال فيه(د. جواد علي: المفصل ص 419) أن أمية بن أبي الصلت رأى مقابر من قتلوا من قريش في معركة بدر، فجدع أنف ناقته، وشق ثيابه وبكى قائلا: لو كان هذا نبيا ما قتل ذوي قرابته"
 فما رأيكـــــــــم؟
وأنا أضم صوتي لأمية وأصرخ: لو كان هذا نبياً مرسلاً من الرحمن لما سُر بسفك الدماء ولما حرّض أحدهم على القتال!
ونضيف إلى ذلك أن محمد كان يحارب لا لأجل الدين فقط، بل من أجل توسيع مملكته والسبي والنهب والحظيان بالنساء للمتعة(ملكات اليمين)..لنقرأ:*
*&حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّد بْن عَمْرو , قَالَ : ثنا أَبُو عَاصِم , قَالَ : ثنا عِيسَى , عَنْ اِبْن أَبِي نَجِيح , عَنْ مُجَاهِد , فِي قَوْل اللَّه : { اِئْذَنْ لِي وَلَا تَفْتِنِّي } قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " اُغْزُوا تَبُوك تَغْنَمُوا بَنَات الْأَصْفَر وَنِسَاء الرُّوم " فَقَالَ الْجَدّ : اِئْذَنْ لَنَا , وَلَا تَفْتِنَّا بِالنِّسَاءِ .*
*حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسِم , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن , قَالَ : ثني حَجَّاج , عَنْ اِبْن جُرَيْج , عَنْ مُجَاهِد , قَالُوا : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " اُغْزُوا تَغْنَمُوا بَنَات الْأَصْفَر " يَعْنِي : نِسَاء الرُّوم , ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ مِثْله .&
{{راجع تفسير الطبري (جامع البيان في تأويل القرآن)
**http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=9&nAya=49**}}
لإاي غاية هذه في الغزو لتملك نساء شقراوات...أي نبي هذا الذي يغري الرجال بالنساء بدلاً من أن يرفعهم عن هذا؟
لماذا يصرّ على إعادة البشر إلى رتبة الحيوانات ؟
ان تعاليم المسيح تحول دون استعباد البشر للبشر بالقوة
وكَمَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ النَّاسُ بِكُمُ افْعَلُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِمْ هَكَذَا".الانجيل بحسب لوقا 6 : 31 " 
وفي الجانب الاخر نجد محمد وجنوده يخرجون ويهاجمون الناس ويستعبدونهم قسرا. والاسوا من ذلك ان محمد فصل العائلات المستعبدة عن بعضها البعض وقسمها بين جنوده وسمح لجنوده باغتصاب النساء المستعبدات.*

*أظن أن هذا كاف لتبيان الفرق الشاسع بين المسيح رئيس السلام ومحمد رجل الحرب المزاجي.
فأيــــــن محمد من المسيـــــــــح؟
**********المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس*********************​


----------



## *S.O.G* (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

*3-الخطيــــــة:
***********
أيها الزميل العزيز...
محمد كان يسب ويلعن ويشتم ويخطىء...فلا تبرر له ذلك بحجة مثل ( الفاضي والمليان)..دعنا نرقى بالحوار أعلى من هذا..فما رأيك؟
الآن:
إذا كان محمد مثله مثل أي بشر...يخطىء ويسب ويشتم ويلعن ويغضب ويزني و و و*
*فلماذا تكذبون وتقولون أنه أشرف الخلق؟*
*فما محمد إلا بشر ضعيف ليس له من حول ولا قوة
يتكلم ولا يقدر أن يحقق كلامه في ذاته
أي قدوة هذا الذي يقول ولا يفعل؟
الذي ينهي ويفعل؟
ينه عن خلق ويأتي أبشع منه...فأي عار هذا الذي وسم به هذا الرجل المسكين؟
أي معلم هذا من يعظ أتباعه بكلمات لا يقدر هم عليها؟*
*كم هو الفرق شاسع بينه وبين المسيح!
دعينا نترك ألوهية المسيح على جنب حاليا،ونتناقش فيما تعتقدونه يا معشر المسلمين:
المسيح..أنتم تقولون أنه بشر وعبد..فهل أخطأ؟ 
هل كان للشيطان عليه سبيلا؟
هل فعل أي شر؟
لا طبعاً...فكم هو أعظم من محمد؟
كم هو أعظم من البشرية جمعاء؟
أليس من الأحق القول أن المسيح خاتم المرسلين ومكملهم؟
أليس من الحق القول أن مثلهذا البر مستحق أن يكون فداء عادلاً مقبولاً لدى الرب؟
نعم نعم نعم...*
*ثم كيف تقولون أن الأنبياء عصماء..وها أنتم تشهدون أن رسولكم يخطىء ويتوب في اليوم 70 مرة؟؟؟
أي توبة صادقة هذه التي تعقبها 70 خطيئة جديدة وسبعين توبة؟؟*
*لنسأل...كم خطيئة فعل محمد خلال 60 سنة فقط من حياته؟
رغم أن محمد قال أنه يفعل أكثر من 70 خطيئة في اليوم...فالله أعلم كم كان من الخطأ في انغماس:
&‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو اليمان ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏شعيب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏قال أخبرني ‏ ‏أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏قال قال ‏ ‏أبو هريرة ‏‏سمعت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول ‏ ‏والله إني لأستغفر الله وأتوب إليه في اليوم أكثر من سبعين مرة &
{{صحيح البخاري .. كتاب الدعوات .. باب ‏استغفار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في اليوم والليلة‏ 
**http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=9429**}}
لكننا سنعتبر أن محمد يخطىء فقط 70 مرة في اليوم:
60×365.25×70= 1534050 خطيــــئة خلال 60 سنة.....
مليون وخمسمئة وأربع وثلاثين ألفاً وخمسين خطيييييييييييييييييئة!
هل هذه توبة صادقة؟؟؟؟؟
إني لأرى العجر يلوح في كل جانب من جوانب حياة هذا الرجل!!! كيف تثقون بمثله؟
و
هل من لا يخطىء يستوى من يخطىء؟
كيف تقول أن الخطيئة لا تنقص من قدره؟
هل الله عندكم هكذا بلا قيمة حتى يكون كسر كلمته بلا معنى ولا قيمة؟
راااجع كلامك بسرعة أيها العزيز وأرحب بأي اعتذار يبدر منك.
وأسأل:
هل المسيح لم يكن بشراً؟؟
لو قلتم نعم..فلماذا لم يخطىء ولا خطيييئة واحدة؟
ولو قلتم لا...فنحن نقول لكم أنكم بدأتم تعلمون أن في هذا الشخص أمر خارق للطبيعة..أمر يدفع بكم لقراءة الإنجيل ومعرفة يسوع المسيح بطبيعتيه كمخلّص  شخصي لكل منكم، هذا إن كنتم من ذوي الألباب...
فبالأولى بكم أن تتبعوا المسيح في إنجيله..لا محمد في قرآنه!
ولو كنتم مسيحيين لعملتم كلام المسيح في بشراه، لا قرآن غيره...فبلاش تبريرات بلا أساس من الصحة...كان المسيح انسان بلا خطية – ابن الله-  
أما محمد ادعي النبوة – رجل قادر علي الخطية,وارتكاب الاخطاء, له صفات جيدة وأخري سيئة علي حد سواء. في بعض الاوقات كان رقيقا , وفي اوقات اخري لعن وآذي اناسا كثيرين.*
*كم من صفاتهما وطبيعتيهما ,أو شخصيتيهما كان من المحتم ان تنتقل الي ديانتيهما؟ كان المسيح طاهرا وبلا خطية, وقال محمد انه كان يعترف في اليوم الواحد أكثر من  سبعين مرة!من تفضل ان تتبع؟*
*ولا بد من الإشارة أن هذا المقال لمقارنة محمد والمسيح، فانتبهوا جيداً،وكونوا عادلين بحق أنفسكم.
**********المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس*********************​


----------



## *S.O.G* (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

*4- الزنى:
*********
كيف تقول أن محمد أعطاها فرصة لتتوب؟
أين قال لها اذهبي واسغفري ذنبك؟
لا أحب تحميل الأمر ما ليس فيه!
كيف تكون توبتها غير كافية، والتطهير هو القتل....في حين أن محمد سامح اخرين غيرها برغم خطاياهم التي ارتكبوها. حتي ان بعضا ممن قتل افراد اسرته سامحهم بعد اعترافهم به كرسول من عند الله ,وايمانهم باله واحد؟؟؟ مزاجية أم ماذا؟
انظر إلى الأمر بواقعية تحليلية تعلم أن:
محمد في البداية حاول ان يصرف المراة الزانية. اعترفت بخطيتها له , ولكنه رفض ان يسمعها ويتعامل معها . بدلا من ذلك امرها بان ترجع. حدث ذلك 3 مرات . لقد تهرب محمد من معالجة الوضع 3 مرات. واخيرا بعد اصرار المراة علي الاعتراف ,اصبح محمد مجبرا علي مواجهة خطيتها. اعطاها وقتا لتضع مولودها , وترضعه حتي تفطمه , وربما دام ذلك سنتين من سنة واحده الي ثلاث سنوات. ثم بعد ذلك عادت اليه فامر بقتلها.‏*
*هذه المراة لم تعترف فحسب ولكنها تابت ايضا. اصبحت اما صالحة لابنها وعضوة مسئولة في مجتمعها .الم يكن في مقدور محمد ان يغفر لها كما فعل مع انواع اخري كثيرة من الخطاة؟لم يستطع ان يتعامل بالرحمة مع المراة . لم يستطيع ان يري ابعد من انفه . لم يستطيع ان يري ان حياتها تحولت تحولا كاملا , ربت ولدها بطريقة صحيحة , واصبحت تقوم بالاشياء بطريقة صحيحة. لقد تسبب قصر نظر محمد في موتها.*
*ان محمد لم يحكم  حسب الشريعة اليهودية. بحسب شريعة موسي , يرجم الزاني حتي الموت. محمد لم يفعل ذلك , لقد اعطي المراة عده سنوات اضافية لتحياها . حتي لو اخذنا في حسباننا المهلة لولادة الطفل, فان محمد انتظر حتي فطمت الطفل . بالتاكيد كان هناك نساء اخريات يمكنهن ان يرضعن ويربين الطفل . ببساطة محمد تعامل مع الموقف بحسب استحسانه , لقد وضع قوانينه هو حسب فكره هو...!
فهل تخمّرت الفكرة أم لا ؟
أين هذا من المسيح الذي اعطاها فرصة لتنال الفداء – نموذج الرحمة الكامل.
كم من الناس ضلت بهم طريق الحياة ولكن بعد سنوات عادوا الي جادة الصواب؟ وليس هذا فقط ولكنهم تمكنوا من ان  يساعدوا اخرين ويعودوا بهم الي الطريق الصحيح
لقد منح المسيح هذه الفرصة للمراة . تحت الناموس (الشريعة) كان يمكن لليهود ان يرجموا المراة حتي الموت,ولكن محبة المسيح ورحمته كانت اعظم...أما محمد فقد برهن أن توبتها مثل عدمها حين قتلها بعد أن انتظر لييتّم ابنها الرضيع...وعاد وناقض نفسه ليقول أن توبتها صادقة..!
لو كانت توبتها صادقة..لماذا قتلها؟
هذه المراة لم تعترف فحسب ولكنها تابت ايضا. اصبحت اما صالحة لابنها وعضوة مسئولة في مجتمعها...فلماذا غيّر رأيه ؟؟؟
أين هذا المزاجي من الثابت الحازم؟
هذا الذي فعل بحسب استحسانه لا بحسب شريعة أو أمر...بل كما أحب هو!*
*فأين هذا من المسيـــــــــــــــح
**********المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس*********************​


----------



## *S.O.G* (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

*وباق ما تبقى فعلاً مختصر بشكل يجعل الرد عليه ليس بالأمر الصائب الحكيم...فخذ وقتك في دراسة:
الحرب – التعامل مع الخصوم
النساء والزواج
هوية المسيح
الصلاة*​ 
*ولا يخفى عن أحد أننا مشغولون*
*ولكن رغم ذلك*
*نحن للحق منذورون*
*ولنور يسوع الرب*
*كعناقيد حب*
*منثورون*
*والشكر

**********المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس********************
الآن أيها القارىء العزيز......
مــــــــــن تفضـــــــــل أن تتبـــــــــــــع؟*​


----------



## *S.O.G* (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

*أغتنــــم هــــذه الفرصـــــة لأشكــــر*
*أخـــي الغالـــي*
*My-Rock*
*علـــى مــروره الثميـــن*
*وليبارك الرب جميعنــــــا*​


----------



## ra.mi62 (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

*شكرا للأخوة المسيحين على هذه الردود *
*وشكر خاص للأخ sog لطرحه هذا الموضوع*
*الرب يباركم جميعا*

​


----------



## ra.mi62 (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

*بس بحب ضيف الفرق بين الرب يسوع ومحمد*
*من ناحية السب والشتم*

*محمد : *​*
س 237: جاء في سورة الكوثر 108: 1-3 إِنَّا أَعْطَيْنَاكَ الكَوْثَرَ فَصَلِّ لِرَبِّكَ وَا نْحَرْ إِنَّ شَانِئَكَ هُوَ الأَبْتَرُ . وسبب نزول سورة الكوثر أن ابنالمحمد من خديجة مات، فقال العاص بن وائل إن محمداً أبتر لا عقب له ولا ذرية. فقال محمد: إن شانئك (مبغضك).هو الأبتر أي العاص. فلئن عيّروه بأنه أبتر، فإن شانئه هو الأبتر!
وجاء في سورة المسَد 111: 1-5 تَبَّتْ يَدَا أَبِي لَ هَبٍ وَتَبَّ مَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُ مَالُهُ وَمَا كَسَبَ سَيَصْلَى نَاراً ذَاتَ لَ هَبٍ وَا مْرَأَتُهُ حَمَّالَةَ الحَطَب ِ فِي جِيدِهَا حَبْلٌ مِنْ مَسَدٍ . وسبب نزول سورة المسد أن محمداً دعا أقاربه لينذرهم، فقال له عمه أبو لهب: تبالك! ألهذا دعوتنا؟ وأخذ حجراً ورماه به. فسبَّه محمد قائلاً: تبت يدا أبي لهب وتب أي هلكت نفس أبي لهب. سيدخل ناراً يصلاها. وسبَّ امرأة عمه قائلاً إنها حمالة الحطب الذي يحرقها في جهنم، وإن في عنقها حبلاً يقتلها ويخنقها. فكان يكيل اللعنات لكل من قاومه​الرب يسوع :
 إِذْ شُتِمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَشْتِمُ عِوَضاً (1 بطرس 2: 23).والذي قال بَارِكُوالاعِنِيكُمْ (متى 5: 44). 


انظرو الى هذا الفرق الكبير بين الرب يسوع ومحمد من ستختار هل تختار من كان يسب ويشتم ويلعن ام تختار الذي يطلب منكم أن تباركو لاعنيكم ولم يعرف كلمة السب والشتم في حياته


محمد من ناحية احتقار العميان​س 222: جاء في سورة عبس 80: 1-10 عَبَسَ وَتَوَلّى أَنْ جَاءَهُ الأَعْمَى وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّهُ يَزَّكَّى أَوْ يَذَّكَّرُ فَتَنْفَعَهُ الذِّكْرَى أَمَّا مَنِ اسْتَغْنَى فَأَنْتَ لَهُ تَصَدَّى وَمَا عَلَيْكَ أَلاَّ يَزَّكَّى وَأَمَّا مَنْ جَاءَكَ يَسْعَى وَهُوَ يَخْشَى فَأَنْتَ عَنْهُ تَلَهَّى .
روي أن ابن أم مكتوم أتى محمداً وهو يتكلم مع عظماء قريش، فقال له: أَقرِئني وعلّمني مما علّمك الله. فلم يلتفت محمد إليه وأعرض عنه وقال في نفسه: يقول هؤلاء الصناديد إنما اتَّبعه الصبيان والعبيد والسَّفلة. فعبس وجهه وأشاح عنه، وأقبل على القوم الذين كان يكلمهم.
ونحن نسأل: كيف يراعي محمد أصحاب الجاه ويرفض الفقير والمسكين ويقطب وجهه للأعمى؟ أين هو من المسيح الذي لما جاءه الأعمى أحاطه بعطفه ورعايته وأعاد إليه البصر؟​

محمد صاحب الشريعة ألإسلامية لم يقل علماء الإسلام أنه ولد بطريقة غير طبيعية , فلم تخلقه بشارة ملاك ولا ولد كلمة الرب , بل ولد مثل باقى الناس من معاشرة بين رجل وأمرأة 

اما السيد المسيح ميلاده بدون زرع بشر أى ولدته عذراء بدون زرع بشر لهذا كان فريداً فلماذا إذاً ولد بهذه الطريقة العجيبة ؟ إلا لأن له عمل فريداً لا يستطيع أحداً من البشر القيام به .​
ويعترف القرآن أن المسيح لم يولد بطريقة طبيعية كسائر البشر , ولم يكن له أب من بنى البشر , وولد من عذراء من مدينة الجليل أسمها مريم بدون تدخل إنسان , لأن الرب نفخ من روحه فيها وعلى هذا يمكن القول فى ثقة أن المسيح هو الإنسان الوحيد الذى ولد من روح الله وراجع (النساء 4: 171) , (الأنبياء 21: 91) . ( التحريم 66 : 12) وعبر عنه الأنجيل فى قول الوحى " وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ " (متى 1: 18) اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ (لوقا 1: 35)
*


----------



## ra.mi62 (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

:ranting:


----------



## عبدربه (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

مساء الخير يا جماعه 
انا شاركت فى الموضوع ده برد مفحم للحميع 
ممكن حد يردعليه ليه اتلغت مشاركاتى كلها


----------



## ra.mi62 (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

​*



			مساء الخير يا جماعه 
انا شاركت فى الموضوع ده برد مفحم للحميع 
ممكن حد يردعليه ليه اتلغت مشاركاتى كلها
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



ايه التهرب دا اين هي مشاركاتك لو فعلا كان يوجد لك رد لكنت كتبته :a82: 
اذا فعلا كان هناك رد لماذا لاتعود وتكتبه :ranting:
انا ناطر الرد المفحم بتاعك  :t32:​*


----------



## عبدربه (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

سلام و نعمه رب المجد الله رب العالمين
طيعا السؤال انت موجهه غلط المفروض توجه السؤال ده لاداره المنتدى
ليه بتلغى الردود بتاعتى او اى واحد من المسلمين فى المنتدى و بتتحذف بدون تنويه ؟
الجواب 
1) اما الرد فيه خروج عن الادب و عدم احترام ليسوع او الانجيل او العذراء او سب فى الاحبار او الرهبان و فى هذه الحاله لها كل الحق بان تحذف ( مع العلم ان الدين الاسلامى الارهابى امرنا بحترام كل هؤلاء و قال و جادلهم بالتى هى احسن ) طبعا ده على عكس طريقه الكثير من المسيحيين فى المنتدى السب و القذف و التهكم ما لهاش حدود
2) اما الرد قد مس الجرح و هذا الرد مفحم قد يسبب البلبله و الشك فى المعتقد او الفكره  لذلك يلغى قبل ان يقراه الكثير  و هذا للاسف ما يحذث معى دائما اضرب لك مثل
فى احدى المناقشات قلت لاحد الاعضاء انتم تحبون اليهود و هم يقولون ان يسوع ولد زنا
انكر العضو هذا و قال وما دليلك
جئت اليه بدليل من التلمود اليهودى و ردت احدى العضوات من المغرب و قالت ان اليهود عندهم ما زالو الى الان يقولون هذا
اين هذه المداخلات حذفت بعد يوم واحد
السبب انها على حق و ممكن تسبب بلبله يبقى تحذف
يبقى الان دورك ان تسال اداره المنتدى عن ردى عن هذا الموضوع و هم يرسلونه لكم
و سؤالى انا
لما اداره المنتدى لا تريد ان تسمع اراء غيرها ليه من الاساس سمحت لنا بالاشتراك
كان من الاول قالت ان هذا منتدى مسيحى وممنوع لغير المسيحيين و احنا كنا احترمنا ده طبعا
انما انك الى يعجبك تسمح بيه و الى ما يعجبكش لا
انت ايه رايك لو عكسنا الان و كنا فى منتدى اسلامى و هذا حدث معك و كممنا الافواه و لا صوت يعلوا على صوتنا 
ما هو احساسك؟


----------



## سامح إمام (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

عزيزى سيلاس
لاتوجد مقارنة  هى غير مطلوبة اساسا لآن لأن السيد المسيح نبى ومحمد نبى ايضا المقارنات تعقد فى اشياء اخرى وما ادعاءك ان محمداستعبد الالاف العبيد غير صحيح تاريخيا العرب كانت عندهم تلك العادة ومحمد الغى تلك العادة الموروثة والدليل عدم وجود عبيد الأن


----------



## ra.mi62 (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

​*



سلام و نعمه رب المجد الله رب العالمين
طيعا السؤال انت موجهه غلط المفروض توجه السؤال ده لاداره المنتدى
ليه بتلغى الردود بتاعتى او اى واحد من المسلمين فى المنتدى و بتتحذف بدون تنويه ؟
الجواب 
1) اما الرد فيه خروج عن الادب و عدم احترام ليسوع او الانجيل او العذراء او سب فى الاحبار او الرهبان و فى هذه الحاله لها كل الحق بان تحذف ( مع العلم ان الدين الاسلامى الارهابى امرنا بحترام كل هؤلاء و قال و جادلهم بالتى هى احسن ) طبعا ده على عكس طريقه الكثير من المسيحيين فى المنتدى السب و القذف و التهكم ما لهاش حدود
2) اما الرد قد مس الجرح و هذا الرد مفحم قد يسبب البلبله و الشك فى المعتقد او الفكره لذلك يلغى قبل ان يقراه الكثير و هذا للاسف ما يحذث معى دائما اضرب لك مثل
فى احدى المناقشات قلت لاحد الاعضاء انتم تحبون اليهود و هم يقولون ان يسوع ولد زنا
انكر العضو هذا و قال وما دليلك
جئت اليه بدليل من التلمود اليهودى و ردت احدى العضوات من المغرب و قالت ان اليهود عندهم ما زالو الى الان يقولون هذا
اين هذه المداخلات حذفت بعد يوم واحد
السبب انها على حق و ممكن تسبب بلبله يبقى تحذف
يبقى الان دورك ان تسال اداره المنتدى عن ردى عن هذا الموضوع و هم يرسلونه لكم
و سؤالى انا
لما اداره المنتدى لا تريد ان تسمع اراء غيرها ليه من الاساس سمحت لنا بالاشتراك
كان من الاول قالت ان هذا منتدى مسيحى وممنوع لغير المسيحيين و احنا كنا احترمنا ده طبعا
انما انك الى يعجبك تسمح بيه و الى ما يعجبكش لا
انت ايه رايك لو عكسنا الان و كنا فى منتدى اسلامى و هذا حدث معك و كممنا الافواه و لا صوت يعلوا على صوتنا 
ما هو احساسك؟

​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​​​*
*(عبد ربه)  :ranting:*

* نحن لايهمنا ماذا يقولو اليهود عن الرب يسوع*
*  لانهم لا يؤمنون بكتابنا *
*اعطيني الدليل من كتابنا المقدس على ان الرب يسوع ولد زنا *
*عزيزي ان الرب يسوع ليس ولد زنا وهذا انتم ايضاً ماتعترفو به في قرانكم  وولد من عذراء من مدينة الجليل أسمها مريم بدون تدخل إنسان , لأن الرب نفخ من روحه فيها وعلى هذا يمكن القول فى ثقة أن المسيح هو الإنسان الوحيد الذى ولد من روح الله وراجع (النساء 4: 171) , (الأنبياء 21: 91) . ( التحريم 66 : 12) وعبر عنه الأنجيل فى قول الوحى " وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ " (متى 1: 18) اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ (لوقا 1: 35)
*

*يعني السيد المسيح كانت ولادته بدون زرع بشر *​


----------



## عبدربه (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

انا اعتذر ان تم فهم كلامى بشكل خاطئ
انا احب و اجل و احترم يسوع المسيح
و اعلم كم كافح و كم حارب و كم واجه من اليهود من اهوال و هو عندنا من اولى العزم من الرسل وهى مكانه وصلها 7 فقط من الرسل جميعا
انا لم اقل ابدا انه ولد زنا حاشا لله ان اتلفظ بهذا قطعت لسانى و شلت ذراعى قبل ان اتلفظ بهذا
انا كنت اضرب لك مثالا لما لا يعجب اداره المنتدى و يتم حذفه دون مراعاه لكاتبه وحتى دون اخطاره لماذا
لك تحياتى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

الأخ الفاضل عبد ربه 
+++ التلمود ليس كتاباً موحى به ، بل مجرد تآليف يهودية ، ولا يصح أن تردد كلامه بدون فحص ، بل كان الواجب عليك أن تفحص الأمر بعقلك وليس بعقل اليهود الأعداء للمسيح ، فلو كان الأمر كما يقولون الآن ، لطبقوا حكم الرجم على السيدة العذراء ، ولما كانت موجودة طوال عمل المسيح المعجزى ، وإلى بعد صعوده بسنين كثيرة . ++ ثم أن الحبل المعجزى لم يكن معروفاً -- آنذاك-- لأى أحد ، إلاً للعذراء ، ومنها -- بعد الصعود-- عرف الإنجيليون بتلك المعجزة .
++++ أما أن تردد كلاماً ملفقاً ، بحجة أنك لا تؤمن به ، فكان المفروض عليك أن تصحب كلامك بما تدحض به ما يحتويه من أكاذيب ، فى نفس وقت عرضه ، وليس بعد تمرير تلك التلفيقات.
++++++++  وأما بخصوص دعوتك لنا للحقد على اليهود ، لأى سبب كان ، فقد سبق وجاوبناك -- وزملاءك--- عن هذه الدعوة ، بأنها تخالف أوامر إلهنا -- محب البشر -- الذى يدعونا للحب  وليس للحقد ، لأن الحقد من الشيطان عدو البشر .


----------



## ra.mi62 (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

*أخي الحبيب مكرم *

*أود أن اشكرك على هذا الرد المنطقي والرائع *

شكرا على تعب محبتك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## عبدربه (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

لتلمود ليس كتاباً موحى به ، بل مجرد تآليف يهودية ، ولا يصح أن تردد كلامه بدون فحص ، بل كان الواجب عليك أن تفحص الأمر بعقلك وليس بعقل اليهود الأعداء للمسيح

انا اعلم هذا تمام العلم منذ نشاته عام 450قبل الميلادو  نوعه الفلسطينى و البابلى  و ما فيه و المشنا و الجمارا و الاحكام التى به و كل هذا اعلمه تمام العلم و هذا الى اندحاره و انعزاله بعد ظهور مذهب القرائين  و ظهور عنان بن داوود 
و حتى الان
و انا و انت نعلم ما به من احكام تنظم حياه اليهودى و معاملاته و حياته الدينيه و الدنيويه
و هو يصل الى حد التقديس عند اليهود
هو ليس كتاب سماوى و لكنه كتاب مقدس عندهم ياخذون منه احكامهم و ما ينظم به حياتهم

فلو كان الأمر كما يقولون الآن ، لطبقوا حكم الرجم على السيدة العذراء ، ولما كانت موجودة طوال عمل المسيح المعجزى ، وإلى بعد صعوده بسنين كثيرة . ++ ثم أن الحبل المعجزى لم يكن معروفاً -- آنذاك-- لأى أحد ، إلاً للعذراء ، ومنها -- بعد الصعود-- عرف الإنجيليون بتلك المعجزة .

و الله يا صديقى انا لست قائل هذه الكلمات
انهم اعداء الله من اليهود 
ان لم تكن تصدقنى ارجع الى الموسوعه اليهوديهjewish enciclopedia.com
و اقرا ماذا يقولون بام عينيك
ان كان البابا قد برأ اليهود الحاليين من دم يسوع 
فهذا ما يقرون به الى الان
اوتعلم بما يقرون ان المسيح هو ابن زنا بين مريم العذراء و باندرا الجندى الرومانى
قاتلهم الله

أما أن تردد كلاماً ملفقاً ، بحجة أنك لا تؤمن به ، فكان المفروض عليك أن تصحب كلامك بما تدحض به ما يحتويه من أكاذيب ، فى نفس وقت عرضه ، وليس بعد تمرير تلك التلفيقات.

يا اخى و صديقى كلامى عما يقوله اليهود ليس ملفقا و لكنه حقيقى و من المعلوم للجميع ان الاسلام و رسوله قد كرموا يسوع و امه ايما تكريم حتى الان لدينا سوره من القران باسم مريم 
نحن نحب و نبجل يسوع و امه 

وأما بخصوص دعوتك لنا للحقد على اليهود ، لأى سبب كان ، فقد سبق وجاوبناك -- وزملاءك--- عن هذه الدعوة ، بأنها تخالف أوامر إلهنا -- محب البشر -- الذى يدعونا للحب وليس للحقد ، لأن الحقد من الشيطان عدو البشر . 

انا لا يعنينى فى شئ ان تحقدوا على اليهود او ان تحبوهم و لكننى اتعجب هم بالنسبه لكم اصحاب الكتاب الاول الذى تومنون به و هم يعيشون معكم بلا اى مشاكل مع انهم لا يعترفون بكم و لا الهكم و لكنهم يقولون عليهم كل شئ قبيح و المسلمون مع اعترافهم وحبهم ليسوع و امه اعداء منبوذين 
و الله انا قرات احد كبار اعضاء المنتدى سعيد ايما سعاده باحد البوذيين فى المنتدى و قال له نحن نعلم انكم دين محيه و سلام
و تقول انكم تحبون العالم باختلاف انواعه 
استاذ مكرم نحن فى ديننا لا نضع الجميع فى سله واحده ابدا ولكن الا ترى الكره الذى يصب من كلمات اعضاء المنتدى عند حديثهم عن محمد او عائشه عيوشه و حماده يعنى ده كلام ناس بتحب الكل
لا والله ده كلام كله كره و حقد 
هذا ما تعجبت منه 
و شكرا


----------



## *S.O.G* (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

*شكر خاص لكل الأعضاء وأخص:*
*مكرم زكي شنوده*
*الذي غاب عني في غيابي بأفضل مني ولا عجب...*

*عبدربه*
*لأنه الطرف الإسلامي في الحوار*​


----------



## *S.O.G* (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بعد هذا،من ستختار؟ لا مجال للمقارنة!!!*

*ويبقى السؤال المطروح:*

*من تفضّل أن تختار؟*
*من تفضّل أن تتبع كلامه؟*

*سؤال موجه لكل إنسان ذو ضمير حي وقلب نقي ونفس مخلصة تبحث عن الإله الحقيقي...*

*الموضوع منته*
*.*
*سلامه عليكم*


*كل ركبة تنحن*
*ولسان يعترف*
*أن يسوع المسيح*
*هو الرب.*​


----------

